# Gianvito Rossi



## Harpertoo

I just ordered a pair of suede	GIANVITO ROSSI single sole pumps.
Anyone have a history with this designer?
They look perfect for Autumn and casual wear, but had to order online.
Anybody own these or similar from this designer?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I like some of his shoes recently but I think it's because many of his designs mimick other brands... 
eg. Manolo's BB, Louboutin's Un Bout, and of course Sergio Rossi who is his dad... not that it's a bad thing. Just my observations.


----------



## Kayapo97

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I like some of his shoes recently but I think it's because many of his designs mimick other brands...
> eg. Manolo's BB, Louboutin's Un Bout, and of course Sergio Rossi who is his dad... not that it's a bad thing. Just my observations.



Looks like Michelle Dockery from Downton abbey is wearing a pair in this picture. I only have a pair of his boots from a couple of seasons ago.


----------



## grtlegs

If you are a fan of Sergio Rossi(like I am) you will like Gianvito Rossi......I have a pair of his black kid 100mm pumps(style 2847) and they are one of my most comfortable 100mm pumps I own...and love the cut.....I also have a pair of the black patent pumps with the 110mm heels(style 2565), also very comfy but the heel height is a little challenging for me...and I have a pair of black patent 85mm pumps(style 2548)....love them all...I just wish there were more stores that sells them....I know Barney's NY has a good selection, otherwise you need to go to internet sellers which makes it difficult to try on.....


----------



## Harpertoo

Thanks for the replies.
I stumbled on the designer through Matches and just love the suede color range for Fall. Have not found enough variety in color in a similar style from my usual go-to designers.
 I typically wear Jimmy Choo, Lanvin, Gucci, Prada and Tods, MB and CL are not comfortable for me....so I'm hoping these will work and the quality is there.


----------



## NY_Mami

grtlegs said:


> If you are a fan of Sergio Rossi(like I am) you will like Gianvito Rossi......I have a pair of his black kid 100mm pumps(style 2847) and they are one of my most comfortable 100mm pumps I own...and love the cut.....I also have a pair of the black patent pumps with the 110mm heels(style 2565), also very comfy but the heel height is a little challenging for me...and I have a pair of black patent 85mm pumps(style 2548)....love them all...I just wish there were more stores that sells them....I know Barney's NY has a good selection, otherwise you need to go to internet sellers which makes it difficult to try on.....


 
How do they size???... because I hear the toe box is narrow...


----------



## Harpertoo

NY_Mami said:


> How do they size???... because I hear the toe box is narrow...


I bought a half size up - I do that with most pointy toe pumps...
 and the fit was perfect. For me it depends on the style.


----------



## dalhousiekid

They are wonderfully well-crafted but order a half-size up.


----------



## hktaitai

Harpertoo said:


> I bought a half size up - I do that with most pointy toe pumps...
> and the fit was perfect. For me it depends on the style.



Hi there, if I may chime in... I like Gianvito Rossi pumps coz they fit me really well. They are the most comfortable pumps, even for 110mm ones. 

About sizing, interestingly I have a different experience from yours and dalhousiekid's. For comparison, I wear Manolos and Louboutins in 36.5; I bought my first pair of Gianvito Rossi python pointy toe pumps in my usual 36.5, but ended up finding them too large (too long actually)  Since then I've sized down my new GR purchases to 36, which is a perfect fit. 

Even as a longtime fan of Manolos and Loubi's, I reckon the GRs are more comfy than some of my Manolos and... er... all (!) of my Loubi's. Maybe it's just me  Anyhow, they have become my workhorse shoes


----------



## Harpertoo

hktaitai said:


> Hi there, if I may chime in... I like Gianvito Rossi pumps coz they fit me really well. They are the most comfortable pumps, even for 110mm ones.
> 
> About sizing, interestingly I have a different experience from yours and dalhousiekid's. For comparison, I wear Manolos and Louboutins in 36.5; I bought my first pair of Gianvito Rossi python pointy toe pumps in my usual 36.5, but ended up finding them too large (too long actually)  Since then I've sized down my new GR purchases to 36, which is a perfect fit.
> 
> Even as a longtime fan of Manolos and Loubi's, I reckon the GRs are more comfy than some of my Manolos and... er... all (!) of my Loubi's. Maybe it's just me  Anyhow, they have become my workhorse shoes


I'll see how I do in the 110mm....I had to try since the others are so comfortable!


----------



## stilly

I think they're gorgeous!!!
I just picked up a pink pair with the 110mm heel from YOOX at a great price!


----------



## Harpertoo

The 110mm I ordered arrived today. They are gorgeous! I ordered up a full size based on the fit of my 85mm.....I think they will be great. (For single sole shoes this is my upper limit on heel height.)
Beautiful black suede....
Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## lovensparkle

I have found Gianvito Rossi pointy pumps to run either tts or slightly large.  I have a blue patent pair which are tts, well made and so comfortable for pointies!  However the sizing varies.  I was set on getting another pair in nude but they ran half a size larger.  Also loved the look of their 110mm leather/ clear pvc ones but couldn't walk in them.. the plastic really irritated my skin.


----------



## kiska80

I just bought a pair with the clear pvc and they seem very stiff to me. Does anyone know if the clear plastic gets softer with wear? I really like them, and don't want to have to return them.


----------



## texno

nice


----------



## abs678

I just received an ivory point toe 110 mm pump from luisaviaroma, and I love them. I think 110 is a good height, I always felt 100mm was not quite high enough, but 120mm single sole a little more difficult to make it all night. There is a little room in the back, but not enough to go down a half size. They are softer than a CL but GR makes legs look great. Happy with purchase. I took TTS.


----------



## grtlegs

abs678 said:


> I just received an ivory point toe 110 mm pump from luisaviaroma, and I love them. I think 110 is a good height, I always felt 100mm was not quite high enough, but 120mm single sole a little more difficult to make it all night. There is a little room in the back, but not enough to go down a half size. They are softer than a CL but GR makes legs look great. Happy with purchase. I took TTS.


Welcome to the Gianvito Rossi lovers club.....I could not agree with you more about how they look on..........Did you get the patent ivory or kid ivory?....were they on sale?......I saw them in my size at Barney's in Beverly Hills and I am sure they were accidently marked down, but i put them back on the rack....now kicking myself....got the purple patent ones on sale for $229....yeah.....but would have preferred to get the ivory patent....


----------



## abs678

grtlegs said:


> Welcome to the Gianvito Rossi lovers club.....I could not agree with you more about how they look on..........Did you get the patent ivory or kid ivory?....were they on sale?......I saw them in my size at Barney's in Beverly Hills and I am sure they were accidently marked down, but i put them back on the rack....now kicking myself....got the purple patent ones on sale for $229....yeah.....but would have preferred to get the ivory patent....



I believe these are kid, but GR's kid has a slight shine, so not completely patent but somewhere in between. If you keep your eye on luisaviaroma they'll go on sale eventually I'm sure; but got 'em for around 600$. 
Matches and farfetch had some sales around christmas, maybe try those websites! Good luck on your hunt


----------



## oasisgirl

I adore gianvito rossi.
best pointy pumps ever.


----------



## semc7

I am IN LOVE with these Gianvito Rossi sandals..

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...erMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineMemoCode=

I'd love to hear what you all think!


----------



## semc7

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/productid/itemcode/59I-AI4006/lang_EN

sorry - this link works!!


----------



## purplepinky

Hi Ladies,
So I'm lusting after a pair of his 100mm pvc. I'm torn on sizing. I fluctuate btw 39.5 and 40 in all other European luxury shoe brands. I've read that GR's shoes fit smaller. Should I do 40 or a 40.5? Any help would be very helpful. TIA!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

purplepinky said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So I'm lusting after a pair of his 100mm pvc. I'm torn on sizing. I fluctuate btw 39.5 and 40 in all other European luxury shoe brands. I've read that GR's shoes fit smaller. Should I do 40 or a 40.5? Any help would be very helpful. TIA!!



My experience is that they fit TTS, so I'd say go for 40  Good luck!


----------



## Harpertoo

purplepinky said:


> Hi Ladies,
> So I'm lusting after a pair of his 100mm pvc. I'm torn on sizing. I fluctuate btw 39.5 and 40 in all other European luxury shoe brands. I've read that GR's shoes fit smaller. Should I do 40 or a 40.5? Any help would be very helpful. TIA!!



I'd go for the 40.5 - the PVC will not stretch.
(I've gone up in size and had perfect results - I see there are conflicting views - sorry to complicate!)


----------



## Bitten

I find the suede pumps a little narrow, so I buy 1/2 a size up


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Gianvito Rossi Classic Leather Pumps Style 2487 in "Mexico Nero" *

Just got my first pair of Gianvito's - love them! Great for work and very comfy!

Heel Height: 105mm
Fit: True to Size - Large to Size (I went half size down from my TTS since these are kid)
Width: Narrow toe box


----------



## purselover888

I just got a pair of the black suede pvc pumps and they are absolutely to die for.  

I take 39.5 in CL and 40 in MB, and 40 in GR is perfect.  These are sooo yummy...I am sure I will get a few more pairs...


----------



## west of the sun

^post some pics please? * flutters eyelashes*

Also does anyone know if gianvito Rossi ever did a 120 pump? I could swear I saw one in black by him online a couple of weeks ago, but now I can't seem to find it?! Am I going crazy?


----------



## MissNataliie

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Classic Leather Pumps Style 2487 in "Mexico Nero" *
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my first pair of Gianvito's - love them! Great for work and very comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Heel Height: 105mm
> 
> Fit: True to Size - Large to Size (I went half size down from my TTS since these are kid)
> 
> Width: Narrow toe box




CEC.LV4eva, these look amazing on you!


----------



## authenticplease

CEC.LV4eva said:


> *Gianvito Rossi Classic Leather Pumps Style 2487 in "Mexico Nero" *
> 
> Just got my first pair of Gianvito's - love them! Great for work and very comfy!
> 
> Heel Height: 105mm
> Fit: True to Size - Large to Size (I went half size down from my TTS since these are kid)
> Width: Narrow toe box
> 
> View attachment 2522996
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522997
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522998
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522999




Beautiful!  You wear them very well!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

MissNataliie said:


> CEC.LV4eva, these look amazing on you!





authenticplease said:


> Beautiful!  You wear them very well!!



Thanks ladies! I'll be getting another pair next week. Will post pix when they arrive


----------



## katran26

Those are gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## KikiJab

I just ordered a pair of the PVC Pumps in a size 38 and a size 38.5 because I'm not too sure how they'll fit. I'm a size 38 in Jimmy Choo, but a size 39 in CL, Chanel, and YSL.  Thoughts??


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

*Gianvito Rossi Style 2687 in Camoscio Navy Suede and Black Satin Trim*
- Heel height 105 mm


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^lol my cat's paw...


----------



## hhl4vr

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 2571032
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571031
> 
> 
> ^lol my cat's paw...


 
Looks great, those heels are a lovely colour. 

Guess the cat wanted to model too (lol)


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

hhl4vr said:


> Looks great, those heels are a lovely colour.
> 
> Guess the cat wanted to model too (lol)



Thanks! haha yeah he always wants to be part of everything


----------



## Stacey D

Very pretty!


----------



## grtlegs

Modeling some of my Gianvito Pumps


----------



## grtlegs

Opps, one more


----------



## gymangel812

here's my first GV shoes, leopard pvc. purchased on sale @ forward by revolve. i got them tts.


----------



## grtlegs

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first GV shoes, leopard pvc. purchased on sale @ forward by revolve. i got them tts.


Forward is having a sale on Gianvito Rossi!!!.....got to run....bye


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

grtlegs said:


> Opps, one more



Love your collection!!!


----------



## SouthernLV

....


----------



## sydgirl

grtlegs said:


> Modeling some of my Gianvito Pumps



Gorgeous!!! I'm a 39 in CL's so would you recommend a 39 in these?? Looking at the patent ones in 110mm


----------



## grtlegs

Hi:

Well I am a 40.5 in most CL's, but a solid 40 in gianvito Rossi as well as Sergio rossi(gianvito's dad)..... I can fit a. 39.5 in either and just let them stretch out with wear, but perfer 40......


----------



## sydgirl

grtlegs said:


> Hi:
> 
> Well I am a 40.5 in most CL's, but a solid 40 in gianvito Rossi as well as Sergio rossi(gianvito's dad)..... I can fit a. 39.5 in either and just let them stretch out with wear, but perfer 40......



OK thanks!! Unfortunately buying online so can't try them on  so maybe a 38.5 will be a good fit! Just wondering how much the patent will stretch... 

Thank you again


----------



## attrapereve

gymangel812 said:


> here's my first GV shoes, leopard pvc. purchased on sale @ forward by revolve. i got them tts.


OMG! I have been lusting for that leopard pair for the longest time and it's sold out everywhere ):

Can i know how's the fit? Im a 36.5 for CL Pigalle 100mm and Im not sure what size I should take for this pair! help!


----------



## gymangel812

loulourella said:


> OMG! I have been lusting for that leopard pair for the longest time and it's sold out everywhere ):
> 
> Can i know how's the fit? Im a 36.5 for CL Pigalle 100mm and Im not sure what size I should take for this pair! help!


36.5, i'm the same size for both.


----------



## phiphi

grtlegs said:


> Opps, one more





gymangel812 said:


> here's my first GV shoes, leopard pvc. purchased on sale @ forward by revolve. i got them tts.



so gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## attrapereve

gymangel812 said:


> 36.5, i'm the same size for both.


Thank you!!


----------



## caitvee

Ladies.. I apologize if a thread already exists, but I just wanted feetback on these shoes because they keep catching my eye lately.

Thanks!


----------



## LovEmAll

Not sure if the thread exists, but I love Gianvitto Rossi too!  The shoes are gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.  I have tried on a few pairs, but haven't purchased any yet.  I have particularly been eyeing the ones with clear pvc down the sides....just stunning.


----------



## grtlegs

Yes, there is a thread.....I know because I have posted on it.....love Gianvito Rossi's....I am a Louboutin fan, but cannot stand how uncomfortable they are.....Gianvito are super comfy(I can walk forever in his 4" pumps-style 2847)....He is the son of Sergio Rossi of which I too am a along time fan.....search for the thread.....I think I have posted photos of some of my collection......it has since grown over time...although they are hard to find here in the US and in Los Angeles....Many of mine I purchased thru Net-a-porter, Farfetch, and Mytheresa.....

You should take the plunge.....You will not regret it....


----------



## grtlegs

I found the thread.....it at this link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-do-you-think-of-gianvito-rossi-pumps-837113.html

Enjoy....let me know what you think


----------



## LovEmAll

grtlegs said:


> I found the thread.....it at this link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-do-you-think-of-gianvito-rossi-pumps-837113.html
> 
> Enjoy....let me know what you think




Thanks!  Just gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## scorpiosgirl69

I recently bought a pair of OTK boots and I love them!  It's so hard to find OTK boots that look good when you're vertically challenged.  

I wore them out for the first time this past weekend and they are the most comfortable thing ever!  No breaking in needed.  I am not sure if their other shoes are as comfy but I want to get some to try.  Problem is they are hard to find!  Let us know if you do get some.

Here is a pic of my boots.


----------



## caitvee

grtlegs said:


> I found the thread.....it at this link http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-do-you-think-of-gianvito-rossi-pumps-837113.html
> 
> Enjoy....let me know what you think


Thank you! Can't wait to check it out


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another pair of Gianvito's


----------



## calflu

Very chic!!!!!


scorpiosgirl69 said:


> I recently bought a pair of OTK boots and I love them!  It's so hard to find OTK boots that look good when you're vertically challenged.
> 
> 
> 
> I wore them out for the first time this past weekend and they are the most comfortable thing ever!  No breaking in needed.  I am not sure if their other shoes are as comfy but I want to get some to try.  Problem is they are hard to find!  Let us know if you do get some.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my boots.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868923


----------



## LovEmAll

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another pair of Gianvito's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869370




These are by far my favorites....I tried them on and almost bought them.  Still regret not getting them. By the way..love you blog!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

LovEmAll said:


> These are by far my favorites....I tried them on and almost bought them.  Still regret not getting them. By the way..love you blog!



Thank you!


----------



## brakefashion

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another pair of Gianvito's
> 
> View attachment 2869367
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869369
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869370


 

AHHH!  love them!


----------



## brakefashion

Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!




They look great on you!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!



lovely, especially with your dress


----------



## brakefashion

Many Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Lindsay_Hsu

Dear CEC.LV4eva,

Love your collection and thinking about buying a pair of GR.  
I have CL in 37.5 and Valentino rockstud in 38, what would you recommend on GR shoes?
Thanks a lot!


----------



## katran26

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!



beautiful!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lindsay_Hsu said:


> Dear CEC.LV4eva,
> 
> 
> 
> Love your collection and thinking about buying a pair of GR.
> 
> I have CL in 37.5 and Valentino rockstud in 38, what would you recommend on GR shoes?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Thank you so much 

Which styles are the CL and Valentino shoes? CL tends to run more TTS these days and I find Valentino can be all over the place with sizing and rockstuds are sandals so not the best to compare with. I would probably recommend going with 37.5 as GR tends to run TTS or even slightly large imo


----------



## brakefashion

Lindsay_Hsu said:


> Dear CEC.LV4eva,
> 
> Love your collection and thinking about buying a pair of GR.
> I have CL in 37.5 and Valentino rockstud in 38, what would you recommend on GR shoes?
> Thanks a lot!


 
I can tell you from mine...I am normally a 40 in CL and Valentino.  The pointy GR...I need a 40.5.  I can fit into the 40 but the 40.5 is way better.


----------



## LovEmAll

brakefashion said:


> I can tell you from mine...I am normally a 40 in CL and Valentino.  The pointy GR...I need a 40.5.  I can fit into the 40 but the 40.5 is way better.




I'm the opposite.  39.5 in cl and 39.5 in valentino rockstuds (although 39 in regular heels).  I wear a 39 in GR.  I really suggest you try them on at the store first.  Sizing is so different for different people.  Hth!


----------



## Lindsay_Hsu

Thank you so much, CEC.LV4eva, brakefashion and LovEmAll.


----------



## Harpertoo

I just had to have this pair for a quick trip to Spain.
Unfortunately Alicante was too cool most of the time, but I love these for Spring.


----------



## brakefashion

Harpertoo said:


> I just had to have this pair for a quick trip to Spain.
> Unfortunately Alicante was too cool most of the time, but I love these for Spring.


 

Those look very practical!  I dig um.
And stink it was too cold.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I just discovered this brand and I need the Emina mule in every color - but I can only find suede ones in 6.5 (1/2 size up from my usual). If anyone sees the black or nude leather Eminas..... :help:


----------



## randr21

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!



Are these comfy?


----------



## wasp79

grtlegs said:


> Modeling some of my Gianvito Pumps



perfect modelling! exellent collection/ congrats!


----------



## grtlegs

Thank you for the compliment!!!!...... Made my day and great for my ego!


----------



## Anna1

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!




They look so perfect [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## west of the sun

Hi ladies, if anyone is after a classic+black+patent pump from Gianvito Rossi, matchesfashion just put this stunner in the 50% sale section! I've never run for my credit card so fast haha





http://www.matchesfashion.com/au/products/Gianvito-Rossi-Gianvito-patent-leather-pumps-1001160


----------



## grtlegs

I have those..... Love them.... I wear them often...... Super comfy for a 4 inch heel.... Super sexy and classy as well....


----------



## west of the sun

good to hear that they're comfy! I've been tossing up between GR and the CL so kate for a while now, but ultimately jumped on these because who can resist a sale?! and hopefully i'll get more wear out of these too. These will be my first pair of Gianvito Rossi so i'm insanely excited right now!!!


----------



## grtlegs

west of the sun said:


> good to hear that they're comfy! I've been tossing up between GR and the CL so kate for a while now, but ultimately jumped on these because who can resist a sale?! and hopefully i'll get more wear out of these too. These will be my first pair of Gianvito Rossi so i'm insanely excited right now!!!


Fantastic....let me know what you think when they arrive....I have the so rates as well(see my avatar), but to be honest, I cannot walk very far in those, and would never even consider them for work.....the Gianvito Rossi's I can wear at work all day, on my feet.....and get looks and compliments along the way...


----------



## west of the sun

grtlegs said:


> Fantastic....let me know what you think when they arrive....I have the so rates as well(see my avatar), but to be honest, I cannot walk very far in those, and would never even consider them for work.....the Gianvito Rossi's I can wear at work all day, on my feet.....and get looks and compliments along the way...



will definitely keep you updated! your mod shots of your GRs are actually one of the factors that contributed to my obsession of owning a pair  hopefully one day i will be able to have as many colours as you


----------



## incognito1369

I am in with my first pair of GR's in black suede. So in love! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## MissNataliie

They look beautiful on you!! ^^^


----------



## hhl4vr

incognito1369 said:


> I am in with my first pair of GR's in black suede. So in love! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.
> View attachment 3069845
> View attachment 3069848
> View attachment 3069851
> View attachment 3069853
> View attachment 3069855
> View attachment 3069856
> View attachment 3069859
> View attachment 3069862
> View attachment 3069863


 
They look gorgeous on you 

The photos are great as well thanks for sharing


----------



## incognito1369

MissNataliie said:


> They look beautiful on you!! ^^^







hhl4vr said:


> They look gorgeous on you
> 
> The photos are great as well thanks for sharing




Thank you so much! Trying to break these in so I can wear them soon


----------



## west of the sun

i finally had a chance to photograph my beautiful new shoes! excuse the very dodgy photos, i'm terrible at photography

shipping from matchesfashion was amazingly fast and i got one of their beautiful marble boxes as well so i'm extra delighted with my purchase. The shoes themselves are a dream and i burst into smiles every time i see them. sizing-wise, i feel i could have gone down half a size, but hopefully its nothing a little padding wont fix! matchesfashion only goes down to a size 35, so unfortunately i can't return it for anything smaller


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone,  I am so loving everyone's GR shoes.  I have been eyeing this brand for a while now to add to my humble designer collection. So this weekend I found these GR heels but can't seem to find any info on them. I don't know what the style name is our what season they came out in. So please feel free to chime in. I'm undecided if I should keep them or not.  Thank you all


----------



## Peach08

Scored these for 14.97!!!!

My first pair of gianvito Rossi 

(Sorry for the stock photo)


----------



## grtlegs

Peach08 said:


> Scored these for 14.97!!!!
> 
> My first pair of gianvito Rossi
> 
> (Sorry for the stock photo)
> 
> View attachment 3092952


where?????I want....


----------



## Peach08

grtlegs said:


> where?????I want....




Was at a local department stores outlet!


----------



## Runner2015

I think Gianvito Rossi is one of the best designer for shoes ever. I finally found some for my wife here https://www.budapester.com/gianvito-rossi-damen .  She just love them and can't get enough.


----------



## MaterialGiirl

Hey girls!

Does anyone has the rolling mid cuissard? 

http://shop.gianvitorossi.com/catalog/product/view/id/7899/s/rolling-mid-cuissard/category/6/

I am not sure how they look and if the block heel look nice or not.


----------



## jenniferb07

incognito1369 said:


> I am in with my first pair of GR's in black suede. So in love! Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.
> View attachment 3069845
> View attachment 3069848
> View attachment 3069851
> View attachment 3069853
> View attachment 3069855
> View attachment 3069856
> View attachment 3069859
> View attachment 3069862
> View attachment 3069863



These are stunning. What size did you order as compared to other designers?


----------



## incognito1369

jenniferb07 said:


> These are stunning. What size did you order as compared to other designers?




I'm usually a size 37 in louboutins however  got 36.5 in these. They are a bit snug though. If I had a choice I would order the actual size and add insoles to make them more comfortable. Hope that helps


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/569468

What do you ladies think of this over the knee boots.Do you think it worth the price tag?? vs. Stuart weitzman over the knee boots. Should i get it??  i can get it on sale 25% off now.. someone plz chime in lol..


----------



## MissNataliie

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> http://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/569468
> 
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think of this over the knee boots.Do you think it worth the price tag?? vs. Stuart weitzman over the knee boots. Should i get it??  i can get it on sale 25% off now.. someone plz chime in lol..




Definitely do the Gianvito Rossi!!


----------



## bernardett

Would love to try Gianvito Rossi. So I'll order a pair online could somebody help me with sizing? I am 36 in Jimmy Choos, should I get 36 or 37 for Gianvito Rossi pumps?


----------



## Pishi

bernardett said:


> Would love to try Gianvito Rossi. So I'll order a pair online could somebody help me with sizing? I am 36 in Jimmy Choos, should I get 36 or 37 for Gianvito Rossi pumps?



I found them to run true to size.  I wear a 38 in Jimmy Choo and a 38 in GR pumps.  I haven't tried the flats, though.


----------



## grtlegs

I agree, my gianvito rossis Are the same size as my manolo, choo's, Prada, and Sergio rossis


----------



## bernardett

Pishi said:


> I found them to run true to size.  I wear a 38 in Jimmy Choo and a 38 in GR pumps.  I haven't tried the flats, though.





grtlegs said:


> I agree, my gianvito rossis Are the same size as my manolo, choo's, Prada, and Sergio rossis



Thank you ladies, i'll order me the 36s then. Will be me first GR


----------



## Kyokei

bernardett said:


> Would love to try Gianvito Rossi. So I'll order a pair online could somebody help me with sizing? I am 36 in Jimmy Choos, should I get 36 or 37 for Gianvito Rossi pumps?



I take the same size in Gianvito Rossi and Jimmy Choo typically. Gianvito Rossis are very, very comfortable; you won't regret trying them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi everyone!  Looking to get a pair of patent pointy toe pumps from GR. Size down 0.5 or stay TTS?

Edit: Should also add the heel height is 10cm/4 inches.


----------



## grtlegs

I find Gianvito Rossi true to size and super comfy for a 100mm heel....Welcome to the Gianvito Rossi fan club!!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

grtlegs said:


> I find Gianvito Rossi true to size and super comfy for a 100mm heel....Welcome to the Gianvito Rossi fan club!!!!



Thank you! Looking forward to contribute!


----------



## demicouture

Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Pishi

demicouture said:


> Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
> These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
> It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3217462



Lovely!  I have three pairs of GR that I need to photograph and post for our communal ooo'ing and aaah'ing.


----------



## rock_girl

I just got my first pair of Gianvito Rossi pumps!!  So stoked. 

Two questions for all you long time GR owners...
1) How to you keep the plexi clean?  Do you use windex, baby wipes, etc...to clean it?  
2) Does the plexi stretch/give at all?

Thanks!!


----------



## Pishi

rock_girl said:


> I just got my first pair of Gianvito Rossi pumps!!  So stoked.
> 
> Two questions for all you long time GR owners...
> 1) How to you keep the plexi clean?  Do you use windex, baby wipes, etc...to clean it?
> 2) Does the plexi stretch/give at all?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3224172
> View attachment 3224173
> View attachment 3224175



Sooo beaut!! I've been craving a pair of plexi pumps but haven't taken the plunge.  I'm curious what others have to say.  What's the heel height on these babies? I'm curious where you purchased them, if you don't mind sharing...thanks!


----------



## rock_girl

Pishi said:


> Sooo beaut!! I've been craving a pair of plexi pumps but haven't taken the plunge.  I'm curious what others have to say.  What's the heel height on these babies? I'm curious where you purchased them, if you don't mind sharing...thanks!




Thanks!

They are 4 inches (~105 mm) and I got them on sale at Neiman Marcus on Sunday.


----------



## lovemysavior

Hi everyone,  finally added a sibling to my one and only pair so far of Gianvito Rossi heels I own...bought these burgundy booties yesterday for a really great price!


----------



## rock_girl

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone,  finally added a sibling to my one and only pair so far of Gianvito Rossi heels I own...bought these burgundy booties yesterday for a really great price!




Pretty! Are they comfy?


----------



## lovemysavior

rock_girl said:


> Pretty! Are they comfy?



Thank you&#128522;...they were comfy when I tried them on at the store...lol. I guess I can let you know once I wear them all day tomorrow &#128522;


----------



## sammix3

demicouture said:


> Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
> These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
> It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3217462




Congrats they're lovely!  Do you think they run true to size?  I'm usually a 35 in other designers.  Also, is the toe box area spacious?


----------



## lakeshow

rock_girl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They are 4 inches (~105 mm) and I got them on sale at Neiman Marcus on Sunday.



Gorgeous gorgeous shoes! I am eyeing a pair of the Plexi pumps right now - how are they comfort wise? I am having fears of the perspex part digging in :\ any advice would be great as they are currently on sale and I'm very interested but this would be my first plunge into designer footwear


----------



## rock_girl

lakeshow said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous shoes! I am eyeing a pair of the Plexi pumps right now - how are they comfort wise? I am having fears of the perspex part digging in :\ any advice would be great as they are currently on sale and I'm very interested but this would be my first plunge into designer footwear




Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!

I find these to be 1000% more comfortable than any CL shoe with PVC. I tried the Galatta and Un Bout, but the cut of the PVC was so low that it dug into the sides of my feet. I couldn't even wear them around the house and ended up returning both pairs. The Rossi PVC comes up higher on the side of the foot, so it doesn't dig in.


----------



## randr21

Just picked up a few pairs...interesting that diff styles all fit differently, even tho I got the same size in each.  Will share pics later.


----------



## AddictedToH

Does anyone have mod pix of GR pumps in 70 mm? I want to see if they look tall enough....I usually wear 85mm. TIA!!


----------



## EmmaD

brakefashion said:


> Finally found my Gianvito Rossi Plexi Pumps in Red suede!!!



I would love those too! I love the small splash of color and almost invisible shoe. The ones in a nude suede are fantastic too. 
But I am a bit worried that the Plexi is a fashion item rather than a classic shoe I can wear for years (at least as long as the shoe will last) at any age.

What do you ladies think of the Plexi in terms of being a classic piece that will still be ok to wear in 5-10 years?


How about sizing? I am 35.5 in So Kate, can I safely take the same size in GR Plexi or better go for 36 because the pvc material does not stretch at all? But I should add I have narrow feet and I think GR makes his shoes not as narrow (not wide either of course) as Louboutin does, so my first thought is to stick with 35.5.


----------



## mz_k

rock_girl said:


> Here are the photos from wearing them today. Sorry they are so backlit.  I'd say these are pretty comfy, although the toe box might feel a bit nicer after a few more wears. At least the Perspex doesn't dig into weird places on my foot!
> 
> I find these to be 1000% more comfortable than any CL shoe with PVC. I tried the Galatta and Un Bout, but the cut of the PVC was so low that it dug into the sides of my feet. I couldn't even wear them around the house and ended up returning both pairs. The Rossi PVC comes up higher on the side of the foot, so it doesn't dig in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238293
> View attachment 3238294
> View attachment 3238295



They're gorgeous on you!! I am so in love with GR plexi pumps but am unsure how they will fit on my wide feet. I'm a 37 in CL, so I'm assuming the same for GR's but I'm wondering how you find GR's width wise? Have the plexi gotten more stretched at all? 

I fit CL pigalle follies, though my feet look squished. Do you know how these 2 shoes would compare? Or even with Valentino rockstuds? I find the rockstuds SUPER comfortable and fit my wide feet perfectly!


----------



## rock_girl

mz_k said:


> They're gorgeous on you!! I am so in love with GR plexi pumps but am unsure how they will fit on my wide feet. I'm a 37 in CL, so I'm assuming the same for GR's but I'm wondering how you find GR's width wise? Have the plexi gotten more stretched at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I fit CL pigalle follies, though my feet look squished. Do you know how these 2 shoes would compare? Or even with Valentino rockstuds? I find the rockstuds SUPER comfortable and fit my wide feet perfectly!




I'm a TTS 39.5 in CL (including 100mm Pigalle - old cut) and I bought the GR plexi pumps in a 40.  The plexi hasn't stretched at all, and I don't think it will. [emoji53]

I don't have the Pigalle Follies, but I do have old Pigalle and Val rock studs. IMO, the GR plexi pumps have a higher cut vamp than the old Pigalle but a lower cut vamp than the RS. The RS have more room in the toe box, putting the GR in between CL and RS regarding width of toe box.

You might try a 37.5 in GR plexi pumps but make sure you can return them if the toe box is to narrow.


----------



## mz_k

rock_girl said:


> I'm a TTS 39.5 in CL (including 100mm Pigalle - old cut) and I bought the GR plexi pumps in a 40.  The plexi hasn't stretched at all, and I don't think it will. [emoji53]
> 
> I don't have the Pigalle Follies, but I do have old Pigalle and Val rock studs. IMO, the GR plexi pumps have a higher cut vamp than the old Pigalle but a lower cut vamp than the RS. The RS have more room in the toe box, putting the GR in between CL and RS regarding width of toe box.
> 
> You might try a 37.5 in GR plexi pumps but make sure you can return them if the toe box is to narrow.




Thank you, that helps so much!! &#128536;


----------



## Havanese 28

They are beautiful shoes, style and quality!  For reference, I am a US 7M and buy these in 37.5, so a half size larger than the 37 European equivalent.  I do this for Valentino Rockstud pumps and Aquazzura Sexy Thing Suede Sandals as well.


----------



## Picard

demicouture said:


> Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
> These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
> It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share




Ohhh Woooowww the color, The design.. [emoji7] To my whislist directly!


----------



## Sushibaby123

demicouture said:


> Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
> These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
> It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3217462




Gorgeous. Did you get your normal size?


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

I just got a pair of the Gianvito Rossi Calabria plexi pumps from the last Harrod's sale!!!! After seeing all the reviews and discussion I decided to go with my usual size, which is EU39 (my foot measures 25cm in length and 10cm in width) and the fit was so small!!!! I could barely fit in my foot in there. I tried warming them up so that the plexi softens, but even when I do I can only fit my foot in but in the most uncomfortable way.  

They look so gorgeous on but I guess the fit is just not for me, I might have to size up... But I can tell from trying them on that they could be very comfortable as far as high heels go IF you get the right size. 

All in all I recommend sizing up 1/2 to 1 size.


----------



## katja_246

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> I just got a pair of the Gianvito Rossi Calabria plexi pumps from the last Harrod's sale!!!! After seeing all the reviews and discussion I decided to go with my usual size, which is EU39 (my foot measures 25cm in length and 10cm in width) and the fit was so small!!!! I could barely fit in my foot in there. I tried warming them up so that the plexi softens, but even when I do I can only fit my foot in but in the most uncomfortable way.
> 
> They look so gorgeous on but I guess the fit is just not for me, I might have to size up... But I can tell from trying them on that they could be very comfortable as far as high heels go IF you get the right size.
> 
> All in all I recommend sizing up 1/2 to 1 size.



Hi long-time lurker, joining this thread to say, that I just ordered the plexi pump on sale from Mytheresa (see pic) and had the same problem! I even went up half a size but they still were very small! I have on other older plexi pair (slingback style) and they are my normal size.. Seems odd to me to change the sizing! Good luck in getting your size and you are so right they do seem comfortable for high heels, but I think most Gianvitos are!  [emoji4]


----------



## katja_246

lovemysavior said:


> Hi everyone,  finally added a sibling to my one and only pair so far of Gianvito Rossi heels I own...bought these burgundy booties yesterday for a really great price!



Wow I love the color! I have these or a very similar pair in black, but the color makes them so special! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## katja_246

demicouture said:


> Glad I found this topic as I am growing more fond of GR by the day [emoji4]
> These are my latest acquisition from the new season.
> It's way too cold to wear them and they need a tan but I fell in love with the colour[emoji173]&#65039;
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3217462



Love these! Perfect summer color!


----------



## diatom85

Does anyone have both the Plexi and the Gianvito pointy toe pumps?  I bought the Plexi is 36.5 (in red and so obsessed with them!) and they fit perfectly. But I'm eyeing the blue all suede ones as well. But they only have 36 or 37 available online. So wondering if they fit different or not.

Thanks! And FYI Farfetch has a lot on sale right now for about $400 a pair!

Here's my outfit for a wedding recently.


----------



## katja_246

diatom85 said:


> Does anyone have both the Plexi and the Gianvito pointy toe pumps?  I bought the Plexi is 36.5 (in red and so obsessed with them!) and they fit perfectly. But I'm eyeing the blue all suede ones as well. But they only have 36 or 37 available online. So wondering if they fit different or not.
> 
> Thanks! And FYI Farfetch has a lot on sale right now for about $400 a pair!
> 
> Here's my outfit for a wedding recently.
> View attachment 3386207



So pretty! Love a red shoe! I have just ordered my plexi pumps and had to size up, I normally wear a 38.5 in the suede and normal leather Gianvito pumps, sandals, boots. For the metallic plexi pumps I posted above I am now wearing a 39.5, so if I were you I might try the 36! Hope that helps


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

katja_246 said:


> Hi long-time lurker, joining this thread to say, that I just ordered the plexi pump on sale from Mytheresa (see pic) and had the same problem! I even went up half a size but they still were very small! I have on other older plexi pair (slingback style) and they are my normal size.. Seems odd to me to change the sizing! Good luck in getting your size and you are so right they do seem comfortable for high heels, but I think most Gianvitos are!  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3384645



Thanks dearie, I ended up returning my ones in the suede duo colour, and since I live outside of the UK, will have to pay around £25 just for the return shipping. I've gone and ordered another pair in size 40, one full size bigger. Fingers crossed that they will fit!


----------



## katja_246

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Thanks dearie, I ended up returning my ones in the suede duo colour, and since I live outside of the UK, will have to pay around £25 just for the return shipping. I've gone and ordered another pair in size 40, one full size bigger. Fingers crossed that they will fit!
> 
> View attachment 3389156



Ugh I hate it when you have to pay for returns
Hoping that the 40 will fit you, the plexis are just so beautiful! Fingers crossed[emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

katja_246 said:


> Ugh I hate it when you have to pay for returns
> Hoping that the 40 will fit you, the plexis are just so beautiful! Fingers crossed[emoji4][emoji106]


I know... I am almost thinking I should just leave them after all the hassle. Save my money for another Chanel bag. Because Chanel bags never disappoint


----------



## katja_246

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> I know... I am almost thinking I should just leave them after all the hassle. Save my money for another Chanel bag. Because Chanel bags never disappoint



Haha so true! When in doubt Chanel [emoji23]


----------



## randr21

Roma style, pretty comfy w the rounded toe.


----------



## kquyenie

EmmaD said:


> I would love those too! I love the small splash of color and almost invisible shoe. The ones in a nude suede are fantastic too.
> But I am a bit worried that the Plexi is a fashion item rather than a classic shoe I can wear for years (at least as long as the shoe will last) at any age.
> 
> What do you ladies think of the Plexi in terms of being a classic piece that will still be ok to wear in 5-10 years?
> 
> 
> How about sizing? I am 35.5 in So Kate, can I safely take the same size in GR Plexi or better go for 36 because the pvc material does not stretch at all? But I should add I have narrow feet and I think GR makes his shoes not as narrow (not wide either of course) as Louboutin does, so my first thought is to stick with 35.5.



It's interesting that people have different experiences on the size, as I found my Plexi heels true to size (in patent leather). They are quite comfortable for their height (I measured them manually, they're a bit higher than 100mm, mine are about 105mm). My plexis fit me perfectly, I'm a true IT size 35 for everything lol (Valentino, Saint Laurent, Charlotte Olympia) except for US 4.5 (width B-C) for Ferragamo. I don't have any Loubies because there's no store in my country (NZ). 

Maybe my feet are on the narrow side compared to most ladies here. 
I think plexis can be classics, depending on the leather texture and colour combination you choose. They've got beautiful silhouette, and help amazingly elongate the legs.


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

kquyenie said:


> It's interesting that people have different experiences on the size, as I found my Plexi heels true to size (in patent leather). They are quite comfortable for their height (I measured them manually, they're a bit higher than 100mm, mine are about 105mm). My plexis fit me perfectly, I'm a true IT size 35 for everything lol (Valentino, Saint Laurent, Charlotte Olympia) except for US 4.5 (width B-C) for Ferragamo. I don't have any Loubies because there's no store in my country (NZ).
> 
> Maybe my feet are on the narrow side compared to most ladies here.
> I think plexis can be classics, depending on the leather texture and colour combination you choose. They've got beautiful silhouette, and help amazingly elongate the legs.



Omg I never thought I would see another fellow New Zealander in here! 

May I ask where do you usually get your Gianvito Rossi shoes? I don't think there are any stores in Christchurch that carry them and I had to order them online. I am an NZ size 8, and I bought mine in 39 and they were way too small on me.


----------



## kquyenie

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Omg I never thought I would see another fellow New Zealander in here!
> 
> May I ask where do you usually get your Gianvito Rossi shoes? I don't think there are any stores in Christchurch that carry them and I had to order them online. I am an NZ size 8, and I bought mine in 39 and they were way too small on me.



Heyyyy @eeeeva_leong76 ! Same here, haha, you would probably understand my frustration with the limited access to designer stores here! It's particularly tricky with shoes eh, as we don't get to try them on. However, there's a David Jones opening soon in Wellington (where I'm based), which hopefully will offer some more designers. I saw on DJ Australian website that they have Saint Laurent and Valentino. We'll see.

As for my GR, I got them from Farfetch earlier this year as part of a sale, I must've had a discount code or a free delivery offer at that time. However be warned that there will be custom duties payable (DHL doesn't let us get away with that). I had to pay for my 2 orders shipped in 1 week. ouch! 
Hope that helps


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

kquyenie said:


> Heyyyy @eeeeva_leong76 ! Same here, haha, you would probably understand my frustration with the limited access to designer stores here! It's particularly tricky with shoes eh, as we don't get to try them on. However, there's a David Jones opening soon in Wellington (where I'm based), which hopefully will offer some more designers. I saw on DJ Australian website that they have Saint Laurent and Valentino. We'll see.
> 
> As for my GR, I got them from Farfetch earlier this year as part of a sale, I must've had a discount code or a free delivery offer at that time. However be warned that there will be custom duties payable (DHL doesn't let us get away with that). I had to pay for my 2 orders shipped in 1 week. ouch!
> Hope that helps



Haha totally, the lengths we have to go to get some decent shoes is crazy! And the duties!!! I got mine from Harrods, they were having a sale just last month and I got them for 30% off but had to return them because they didn't fit. I would recommend you trying Harrods next time  The order goes through Borderfree, which would have the duties and taxes prepaid, and minus VAT, so I guess that's fair. I believe I lost around NZ$75 just for returning though, because I had to pay for return shipping.


----------



## kquyenie

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Haha totally, the lengths we have to go to get some decent shoes is crazy! And the duties!!! I got mine from Harrods, they were having a sale just last month and I got them for 30% off but had to return them because they didn't fit. I would recommend you trying Harrods next time  The order goes through Borderfree, which would have the duties and taxes prepaid, and minus VAT, so I guess that's fair. I believe I lost around NZ$75 just for returning though, because I had to pay for return shipping.



Ohh I haven't shopped online on Harrods yet, thanks, I'll give it a try  I've shopped on Net-a-porter before and they're excellent as well, they used Borderfree as well from memory, which is just hassle free. Maybe GR wasn't on NAP, which is why i went for Farfetch (half knowing I would have to pay duties - still, I don't like costly surprises haha). Nordstrom is good too, and so is Shopbop (I bought Ferragamo shoes on Shopbop recently this year and they're great). 

Aw so you decided to refund instead of exchange eh..I saw your photo, mine's exactly the same colour, except they're fully patent - instead of suede.


----------



## bernardett

Hope this can help someone. I just got my first pair of Gianvito Rossis from Net-a-Porter, they are the Plexi slingback pump. NAP recommended going up a full size for them, since they fit small, I went up half a size from my usual 36 in Jimmy Choo, Salvatore Ferragamo, Saint Laurent, Charlotte Olympia, and they worked out well. 36 in theese would have been too small.


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

kquyenie said:


> Ohh I haven't shopped online on Harrods yet, thanks, I'll give it a try  I've shopped on Net-a-porter before and they're excellent as well, they used Borderfree as well from memory, which is just hassle free. Maybe GR wasn't on NAP, which is why i went for Farfetch (half knowing I would have to pay duties - still, I don't like costly surprises haha). Nordstrom is good too, and so is Shopbop (I bought Ferragamo shoes on Shopbop recently this year and they're great).
> 
> Aw so you decided to refund instead of exchange eh..I saw your photo, mine's exactly the same colour, except they're fully patent - instead of suede.



Yup, unfortunately Harrods told me they would not allow for exchange when it comes to international orders... double whammy! I basically took my money and bought a Chanel bag instead... my rebound bag! Haha...I can't seem to find the exact pair in my size anywhere else online so I think I'll just hold off buying until I see it in a colour combination that I like. I was originally hoping for a gray + black suede like Chase Amie's on Youtube. I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## kquyenie

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Yup, unfortunately Harrods told me they would not allow for exchange when it comes to international orders... double whammy! I basically took my money and bought a Chanel bag instead... my rebound bag! Haha...I can't seem to find the exact pair in my size anywhere else online so I think I'll just hold off buying until I see it in a colour combination that I like. I was originally hoping for a gray + black suede like Chase Amie's on Youtube. I guess I'll just have to wait.



Im sure you'll find the perfect ones one day  
Grey sounds lovely  and i watch Chase Amie's channel too.
Chanel bag is definitely an in no way less exciting bag than the shoes!!!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

kquyenie said:


> Im sure you'll find the perfect ones one day
> Grey sounds lovely  and i watch Chase Amie's channel too.
> Chanel bag is definitely an in no way less exciting bag than the shoes!!!



Thanks hun! Haha I think I'll have to put myself on ban island until Black Friday or possibly Boxing day now!


----------



## kquyenie

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Thanks hun! Haha I think I'll have to put myself on ban island until Black Friday or possibly Boxing day now!


Aw, maybe good opportunity to recycle the closet?  (i'm talking to myself as well!!)


----------



## katja_246

kquyenie said:


> Im sure you'll find the perfect ones one day
> Grey sounds lovely  and i watch Chase Amie's channel too.
> Chanel bag is definitely an in no way less exciting bag than the shoes!!!



If you were hoping for another color anyway than it is much better to return these and wait until you find the right pair!  

And yay for Amie's channel, I watch it too![emoji1][emoji106]


----------



## terrorstorm

Ah I really, really want to love the Plexi pumps, but I think they may just not be for my feet which is a bit of a shame. Got some in the Farfetch sale a few weeks ago, but they're super uncomfortable for me. I'm a EU40 usually and the Plexis in 40 I can't even get in and in 41 they're clearly too big around the heels.


----------



## Pkj

Hi everyone, I recently purchased my first pair of gianvito plexi pumps in Bordeaux/gold. I have a month to decide on whether or not I want to keep them and I would love to hear your thoughts on this color combination


----------



## Curlx

terrorstorm said:


> Ah I really, really want to love the Plexi pumps, but I think they may just not be for my feet which is a bit of a shame. Got some in the Farfetch sale a few weeks ago, but they're super uncomfortable for me. I'm a EU40 usually and the Plexis in 40 I can't even get in and in 41 they're clearly too big around the heels.



I had the exact same problem. I was lucky enough to get the shoe in a size 40.5 which now fits perfectly. 
Hope you'll find the right size soon.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Ooooh god now im tempted to get a pair of plexis!
im a 37.5 in YSL tribute sandals (higher heels) and a 37.5 in Louboutin so kate, 38 in higher heel rockstuds (and a 37 in zara)...i mostly see these in full sizes, do you guys recommend i size up or down?

thanks


----------



## hcmgrace

Pkj said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased my first pair of gianvito plexi pumps in Bordeaux/gold. I have a month to decide on whether or not I want to keep them and I would love to hear your thoughts on this color combination
> View attachment 3406247
> View attachment 3406248


Look amazing! I recently picked up a pair as well and loved them! Have yet to actually try them out but they are extremely flattering!


----------



## bernardett

Pkj said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased my first pair of gianvito plexi pumps in Bordeaux/gold. I have a month to decide on whether or not I want to keep them and I would love to hear your thoughts on this color combination
> View attachment 3406247
> View attachment 3406248



Super pretty!


----------



## heiress-ox

Hi Ladies, I'm looking to buy my first pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi 100mm Pumps -just want to ask for a bit of help on sizing from larger footed women.

I wear a size 9.5 US, but a 40 in CL So Kate & 40.5 in Pigalle Follies, am a 40.5 in Aquazzura (Amazon Closed and Open Toe) and a 40.5 in Valentino RS 100mm. 

I've seen some people on here say the Plexi Pumps are TTS and some found them incredibly small, I'm trying to decide between a 40.5 and 41 (since I can't try them on), so any help would be great!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Pkj said:


> Hi everyone, I recently purchased my first pair of gianvito plexi pumps in Bordeaux/gold. I have a month to decide on whether or not I want to keep them and I would love to hear your thoughts on this color combination
> View attachment 3406247
> View attachment 3406248



Hmmm I'm not sure if I like this colour combination... It seems a bit hard to match. I guess I usually return anything that I have second thoughts on. Reason being if you're not 100% in love with them, that wardrobe space should be saved for something that you truly love. 

Good luck with the decision! And by chance, what size did you get? Did you size up or down? They seem to fit you well!


----------



## MissAdhd

heiress-ox said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm looking to buy my first pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi 100mm Pumps -just want to ask for a bit of help on sizing from larger footed women.
> 
> I wear a size 9.5 US, but a 40 in CL So Kate & 40.5 in Pigalle Follies, am a 40.5 in Aquazzura (Amazon Closed and Open Toe) and a 40.5 in Valentino RS 100mm.
> 
> I've seen some people on here say the Plexi Pumps are TTS and some found them incredibly small, I'm trying to decide between a 40.5 and 41 (since I can't try them on), so any help would be great!



Hello! My plexi size is same as my rockstud 100mm size, if that helps. My feet aren't narrow nor wide in particular.

If you're worried you could get half size up and use gel cushion insert if needed  my friend did that with hers.


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

heiress-ox said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm looking to buy my first pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi 100mm Pumps -just want to ask for a bit of help on sizing from larger footed women.
> 
> I wear a size 9.5 US, but a 40 in CL So Kate & 40.5 in Pigalle Follies, am a 40.5 in Aquazzura (Amazon Closed and Open Toe) and a 40.5 in Valentino RS 100mm.
> 
> I've seen some people on here say the Plexi Pumps are TTS and some found them incredibly small, I'm trying to decide between a 40.5 and 41 (since I can't try them on), so any help would be great!



I would say take half size up at least. I am size 39 in the valentino rs 100mm but the size 39 plexi nearly killed my feet. I could barely squeeze my feet into the shoes. Definitely size up.


----------



## kquyenie

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> I would say take half size up at least. I am size 39 in the valentino rs 100mm but the size 39 plexi nearly killed my feet. I could barely squeeze my feet into the shoes. Definitely size up.



Its really interesting how the sizing for GR varies from pair to pair, having read most people's reviews on sizes. I would recommend trying them instore or hold off buying them until youve had an opportunity to try them on. Or if you really wanna try, order from stores that allow for exchanges and refund.


----------



## rock_girl

heiress-ox said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm looking to buy my first pair of Gianvito Rossi Plexi 100mm Pumps -just want to ask for a bit of help on sizing from larger footed women.
> 
> I wear a size 9.5 US, but a 40 in CL So Kate & 40.5 in Pigalle Follies, am a 40.5 in Aquazzura (Amazon Closed and Open Toe) and a 40.5 in Valentino RS 100mm.
> 
> I've seen some people on here say the Plexi Pumps are TTS and some found them incredibly small, I'm trying to decide between a 40.5 and 41 (since I can't try them on), so any help would be great!



I have the snakeskin plexi pumps and I took them in a size 40.  For reference, I wear rockstuds in 39.5, my CL/Choo/Manolo TTS is 39.5, and my US size is a 9.


----------



## Picard

Hi 
I am thinking to buy a pair of Gianvitto Rossi ankle boots with block heel, as a "day by day boots".  Some of you have a pair? I have to order online, and I am not sure if  go for 8cm heels or 6cm. Also I want to know if they are really comfortable to walk.


----------



## Sushibaby123

Picard said:


> Hi
> I am thinking to buy a pair of Gianvitto Rossi ankle boots with block heel, as a "day by day boots".  Some of you have a pair? I have to order online, and I am not sure if  go for 8cm heels or 6cm. Also I want to know if they are really comfortable to walk.



I have them in the low heel and they are as comfortable as slippers and wonderful to walk in. Highly recommended. They look great too.


----------



## Daosabao

Dear all, I stumbled upon this pair of gorgeous metallic wedges while googling & I absolutely adore them! Problem is they seem to be not a recent pair and I can't seem to find them anywhere  are these off the shelves already?


----------



## Picard

Sushibaby123 said:


> I have them in the low heel and they are as comfortable as slippers and wonderful to walk in. Highly recommended. They look great too.


Thank you!!!


----------



## randr21




----------



## randr21




----------



## Tasha1

My first GRossi, bought from net-a-porter, new spring collection 2017. Heels 7cm, fabric satin


----------



## grtlegs

Look at what I came across recently while shopping......


----------



## Pishi

grtlegs said:


> Look at what I came across recently while shopping......


Oooo.  Where?


----------



## grtlegs

Pishi said:


> Oooo.  Where?


I guess I should have said.........south coast plaza in Orange County California.....


----------



## Pishi

Well that's not out of the question. It could happen! Certainly easier to get to than Milan!


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah, I guess I am lucky that I live in CA......Gianvito Rossi's have been available at Neiman-Marcus, Saks, and Barney's here but very limited styles and colors....with the opening of this boutique, may have better choices....


----------



## Pishi

I got a chance to visit the Milan boutique last September and am planning a return this September. I love his shoes, and the boutique was so beautiful and full of lovely shoes! I left with two pairs. 

NAP carries a lot of his shoes, too. I got a pair of pony hair leopard print pumps on sale. I should post a pic. Anyway, after the boutique opens you should post pics for us!


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah, I too am a huge fan....mainly love the style 2847 pump....have about 15 pairs in different colors....gotten many on NAP, Barneys, and Farfetch......I would love to be at the grand opening but don't know how to get on the invite list.....not a VIP or anything like that...just a huge fan.....so much so that I pretty much no longer buy Manolo's(in fact selling to have $$ to buy more GV's) or Choo's.....Although I am still a fan of his dad's designs(Sergio Rossi)...love his Godiva Pump......


----------



## Pishi

On my very short wishlist this year is a pair of orange pumps. I'll check out the style you mention.  15 pairs!  So jealous. I'll have to post my little family.


----------



## goldenfountain

Rekindling my love for my Plexi pumps in the 105mm height  They make the feet look so sexy!


----------



## Zielschleife

Hi, 
Since seeing so much dedication to, and experience of, GR in this thread I thought give it a try and ask for help regarding the sizing. I live in Sweden where the range of GR shoes unfortunately is very limited, it is almost impossible finding a retailer with the right model or size in stock. Now, I've found a gorgeous pair of nude leather pumps, heel height approx 4 inches. The "problem" is they are only available in size 7, and I have no idea what the sizing is like. Does anyone know, and feel like sharing their experience? I'd be so very grateful! 
(I might also add that I usually wear 7,5 in most brand, e.g. YSL.)
All the best,
Josephine


----------



## grtlegs

I find them to be true to size and consistent to most other labels except louboutin....


----------



## Tasha1

Zielschleife said:


> Since seeing so much dedication to, and experience of, GR in this thread I thought give it a try and ask for help regarding the sizing. I live in Sweden where the range of GR shoes unfortunately is very limited, it is almost impossible finding a retailer with the right model or size in stock. Now, I've found a gorgeous pair of nude leather pumps, heel height approx 4 inches. The "problem" is they are only available in size 7, and I have no idea what the sizing is like. Does anyone know, and feel like sharing their experience? I'd be so very grateful!
> (I might also add that I usually wear 7,5 in most brand, e.g. YSL.)
> All the best,
> Josephine




it depends on the width of your foot, but I wear YSL size 37,5 and GR ( see the photo above)  is 38.


----------



## Zielschleife

Tasha1 said:


> it depends on the width of your foot, but I wear YSL size 37,5 and GR ( see the photo above)  is 38.


Thank you! That's very helpful. I Think I'll just wait until I find a pair I can actually try on before purchasing. Nothing worse than buying a pair you cannot use! Thanks again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Zielschleife said:


> Hi,
> Since seeing so much dedication to, and experience of, GR in this thread I thought give it a try and ask for help regarding the sizing. I live in Sweden where the range of GR shoes unfortunately is very limited, it is almost impossible finding a retailer with the right model or size in stock. Now, I've found a gorgeous pair of nude leather pumps, heel height approx 4 inches. The "problem" is they are only available in size 7, and I have no idea what the sizing is like. Does anyone know, and feel like sharing their experience? I'd be so very grateful!
> (I might also add that I usually wear 7,5 in most brand, e.g. YSL.)
> All the best,
> Josephine



Hi Josephine!

I wear a European 36 or 36.5 in everything. i say I am a 36.25  
In GR I wear a 36.5 in every style I have so far (4 including flats and mules, no pumps). I wear a 36.5 in Louboutin and a 6.5 in Manolo, both of which brands I think size a little small. I wear a 36 in Gucci, occasionally a 36.5. I wear a 36 in Stuart Weitzman. So I'd say the sizing in GR is also, like Loubs and Manolos,  just a touch small. 
I wish I knew my YSL size but IF i remember correctly it is 36.5.


----------



## Pishi

Runs TTS. So your YSL size is probably your GR size. Yes, best to wait!


----------



## Zielschleife

I'm so grateful for all the feedback! You have truly helped me to avoid what would have been a disastrous and disappointing purchase. I'll play it cool this time, and wait for my right moment... Thank you!!


----------



## peachieD

Hi Everyone,

I would like to know if anyone have experience having a custom order from GR website? TIA!


----------



## peachieD

Ladies,

Anyone have seen a red Plexi Suede in 35 around? Ive on the hunt for it! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jm12

I saw these gianvito rossi plexi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  on sale and jumped on them as I recall reading that these were a good pair of heels. I got my normal side (7) in these. Debating if the colour is good or if a more classic like nude or black is nicer. I thought it would pair well with neutral clothes. What do you think?


----------



## LavenderIce

jm12 said:


> I saw these gianvito rossi plexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on sale and jumped on them as I recall reading that these were a good pair of heels. I got my normal side (7) in these. Debating if the colour is good or if a more classic like nude or black is nicer. I thought it would pair well with neutral clothes. What do you think?


I like the pops of color!  Looks good with what you're wearing already.


----------



## peachieD

Finally! Was able to find this gorgeous pair in my size! Over to the moon! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## randr21

peachieD said:


> Finally! Was able to find this gorgeous pair in my size! Over to the moon! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3710866


Yay, what a beautiful red.


----------



## jm12

peachieD said:


> Finally! Was able to find this gorgeous pair in my size! Over to the moon! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3710866


Looks amazing.


----------



## peachieD

Ladies, do you think this is a little small for me? This is half size smaller than my usual size


----------



## randr21

peachieD said:


> Ladies, do you think this is a little small for me? This is half size smaller than my usual size
> 
> View attachment 3714547


Yes, looks cramped.


----------



## jm12

peachieD said:


> Ladies, do you think this is a little small for me? This is half size smaller than my usual size
> 
> View attachment 3714547



I couldn't even get my foot in half size down so I'd get my real size!!


----------



## Pishi

I just bought these cute red shoes from NAP at 50% off.  I couldn't decide at first if I should keep them -- they are a bit grandma, given the short heel.  But they are comfortable, and a beautiful pop of color.  I just love GR.  His style is so elegant.


----------



## Anastasia_B

Hi! Does anyone have experience with *GR round toe *shoes sizing?
I fell in love with this pair: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My size is basically 39.5 European and the foot is a bit large.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovieluvslux

peachieD said:


> Ladies, do you think this is a little small for me? This is half size smaller than my usual size
> 
> View attachment 3714547


So pretty.


----------



## peachieD

GR website is having a 40% sale right now on selected shoes to those interested


----------



## Pishi

Anastasia_B said:


> Hi! Does anyone have experience with *GR round toe *shoes sizing?
> I fell in love with this pair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My size is basically 39.5 European and the foot is a bit large.
> Thanks in advance!


Hi there.  So my GR size is constant, no matter the style.  I wear a 38.  I have several of his pointed toe heels, and now the round toed red pumps I posted about above.  I would suggest ordering your normal size, esp if returns are easy (just in case).


----------



## duna

Anyone now if the Margaux booties fit TTS??


----------



## randr21

My 5th pair, love love these shoes.


----------



## Pishi

randr21 said:


> My 5th pair, love love these shoes.
> 
> View attachment 3740986


Beautiful!  Do you have another of plexi pumps?


----------



## Infinity8

I like mine


----------



## randr21

Pishi said:


> Beautiful!  Do you have another of plexi pumps?


Yes, I have several other pairs! They are very addictive bc they are sexy but in a ladylike way.  Also looks fantastic w pants or dresses, quite versatile.


----------



## Brigitte031

What is the sizing like for the Suede 100 heels? I love the look of the Plexi, which seems to be the most popular style here, but looking for something more every day. Actually alternating between wanting the Gianvito Rossi Suede 100 or the Manolo Blahnik suede pumps, if anyone has any insight as to comfort!


----------



## randr21

Brigitte031 said:


> What is the sizing like for the Suede 100 heels? I love the look of the Plexi, which seems to be the most popular style here, but looking for something more every day. Actually alternating between wanting the Gianvito Rossi Suede 100 or the Manolo Blahnik suede pumps, if anyone has any insight as to comfort!


I have GV suede, patent, calf pumps and for me, they all run tts.  They are cut so that your feet feel like they're hugged by the leather and are really well made.  Of course, the plexis style isn't as comfy as the suede pumps, but their pumps in general are timeless.  I've worn MB pumps and they're def narrower, tighter in the toe area, so not comfy for my slightly wider feet.

Also, if you're looking for everyday, and are open to non pointy pumps, I always have either Pradas or GV at my desk at work. The almond toe Prada suede or leather pumps are a fave.  I've worn them for 10 yrs and they're great classics.  Prada also makes really comfy pointy pumps too.  I bought 2 pairs last season and Im saving them.  Another recommendation would be CL simples.  They're also a long time fave of mine for everyday.


----------



## Brigitte031

randr21 said:


> I have GV suede, patent, calf pumps and for me, they all run tts.  They are cut so that your feet feel like they're hugged by the leather and are really well made.  Of course, the plexis style isn't as comfy as the suede pumps, but their pumps in general are timeless.  I've worn MB pumps and they're def narrower, tighter in the toe area, so not comfy for my slightly wider feet.
> 
> Also, if you're looking for everyday, and are open to non pointy pumps, I always have either Pradas or GV at my desk at work. The almond toe Prada suede or leather pumps are a fave.  I've worn them for 10 yrs and they're great classics.  Prada also makes really comfy pointy pumps too.  I bought 2 pairs last season and Im saving them.  Another recommendation would be CL simples.  They're also a long time fave of mine for everyday.



Thank you for the great advice! The front of my foot runs wide while my heels are narrow so your sizing guide really helped steer me in the right direction!

I prefer a pointy pump versus a round or almond, but I will keep the Pradas in mind as well. I've heard great things regarding comfort with their pumps on here.

Will go for the GV 100 Suede and see how that feels.


----------



## Elizz

The toe box is a bit narrow but i think it may stretch a tiny bit (even with the plexi). Im very happy with the black suede! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love them!!!


----------



## jagwomen

Hi everyone I love gianvito Rossi shoes. I have two of them and really want to buy more. I have been browsing eBay because here in my country only one shop sells them. But the question is how are these shoes with fakes? Is it common that they are faked like louboutin sir Jimmy choos? Or are they shoes that are not that popular as fakes? Really don't want to buy shoes and then they turn out to be fakes


----------



## randr21

Elizz said:


> The toe box is a bit narrow but i think it may stretch a tiny bit (even with the plexi). Im very happy with the black suede!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768149
> 
> 
> I love them!!!


Is that red piping I see?  How pretty!  I have the black suede and it's my go to sexy shoes.  It always get looks by men and women and make my legs look longer.


----------



## randr21

jagwomen said:


> Hi everyone I love gianvito Rossi shoes. I have two of them and really want to buy more. I have been browsing eBay because here in my country only one shop sells them. But the question is how are these shoes with fakes? Is it common that they are faked like louboutin sir Jimmy choos? Or are they shoes that are not that popular as fakes? Really don't want to buy shoes and then they turn out to be fakes


I dont think they're that popular yet, but you never know.  Only takes one counterfeiter...if price sounds too good, check feedback, history, etc


----------



## randr21

Fairy tale shoes...


----------



## Elizz

randr21 said:


> Is that red piping I see?  How pretty!  I have the black suede and it's my go to sexy shoes.  It always get looks by men and women and make my legs look longer.


Yes it is!!!! 
I saw the black velvet Plexi recently but I am afraid the velvet may wear easily compared to the suede?!?
But the black suede is definitely A+


----------



## randr21

Elizz said:


> Yes it is!!!! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> I saw the black velvet Plexi recently but I am afraid the velvet may wear easily compared to the suede?!?
> But the black suede is definitely A+ [emoji2]


I know, not a velvet fan in general, but its so trendy right now.  Good quality velvet should not wear that easily.


----------



## jhazn85

Just purchased a pair of patent nude 85s - wore them once and noticed a crease forming in the leather in the toe box where my big toe is. The crease hasn't gone away. I know this is just a result of walking but I don't have this issue with my other patent pointed toe pumps. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm worried it will get worse...


----------



## juneping

they are very well made and the price point is quite reasonable, not breaking my bank....
got them (plexi with suede) on sale....


----------



## juneping

jhazn85 said:


> Just purchased a pair of patent nude 85s - wore them once and noticed a crease forming in the leather in the toe box where my big toe is. The crease hasn't gone away. I know this is just a result of walking but I don't have this issue with my other patent pointed toe pumps. Has anyone else experienced this? I'm worried it will get worse...


can you post a pic?? i am curious.....doesn't sound good. 
actually i would take a pic and send to the customer service and ask them. usually dept store has a much better CS. let us know


----------



## randr21

Gianvito Rossi will be signing  custom order plexi shoes available at Saks in NYC on 9/7.  I highly recommend this style, and his shoes!


----------



## Retail_Therapy

Hello GR fans!  I have never purchased this brand of shoes before.  Everyone seems to say they're comfortable shoes.  I found a pair of sandals that is adorable though and wanted to get an idea on sizing.  I have a wider toe box so I'm usually 8.5 with Jimmy Choo on most of their shoes but an 8 in Valentino pumps and YSL Tribute 105.  Pictured is the sandal.  Would love your feedback.  Thank u!


----------



## randr21

Retail_Therapy said:


> Hello GR fans!  I have never purchased this brand of shoes before.  Everyone seems to say they're comfortable shoes.  I found a pair of sandals that is adorable though and wanted to get an idea on sizing.  I have a wider toe box so I'm usually 8.5 with Jimmy Choo on most of their shoes but an 8 in Valentino pumps and YSL Tribute 105.  Pictured is the sandal.  Would love your feedback.  Thank u!


I feel GR fits like valentinos, and the 8 would be better.


----------



## Retail_Therapy

randr21 said:


> I feel GR fits like valentinos, and the 8 would be better.


Thank you


----------



## kristine Basco

Elizz said:


> The toe box is a bit narrow but i think it may stretch a tiny bit (even with the plexi). Im very happy with the black suede!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768149
> 
> 
> I love them!!!



Do you find the shoes to be true to size or do they run alittle small? I'm typically a size 6 - 6.5 in non designer. Chanel's I'm like 5.5 - 6


----------



## grtlegs

I just realized I have not posted here in a while.....

Anyway, was able to make it to the Gianvito Rossi Boutique grand opening back in April 24, 2017.....Mr Gianvito signed my shoes!!!!.....


----------



## Elizz

kristine Basco said:


> Do you find the shoes to be true to size or do they run alittle small? I'm typically a size 6 - 6.5 in non designer. Chanel's I'm like 5.5 - 6


Mmmmmmm..... maybe a little small I would say. However, sizing for me is all over the place haha
Valentino from 40 40.5 or 41
Louboutin 40.5 or 41
GR 40.5, I actually wore them this last Friday and toe box was really comfortable. Sizing is actually perfect!

I cannot compare with Chanel unfortunately!

Are you able to try the shoes before purchase?


----------



## kristine Basco

Elizz said:


> Mmmmmmm..... maybe a little small I would say. However, sizing for me is all over the place haha
> Valentino from 40 40.5 or 41
> Louboutin 40.5 or 41
> GR 40.5, I actually wore them this last Friday and toe box was really comfortable. Sizing is actually perfect!
> 
> I cannot compare with Chanel unfortunately!
> 
> Are you able to try the shoes before purchase?



Ohh ok thank you! I bought a size 6 online without ever trying them on and they fit perfectly! Do you or does anyone know if the patent plexi pumps can be worn in the rain?


----------



## randr21

kristine Basco said:


> Ohh ok thank you! I bought a size 6 online without ever trying them on and they fit perfectly! Do you or does anyone know if the patent plexi pumps can be worn in the rain?


Patent in general fare better in the rain since it has an extra coating.  I've worn mine and have gotten it wet with no problems. Just wipe them down as soon as u can.


----------



## kristine Basco

randr21 said:


> Patent in general fare better in the rain since it has an extra coating.  I've worn mine and have gotten it wet with no problems. Just wipe them down as soon as u can.



Awsome thank you. Is there any special care you give your patent plexi pumps?


----------



## randr21

kristine Basco said:


> Awsome thank you. Is there any special care you give your patent plexi pumps?


Not really, which is why patent is my preferred leather for designer heels. They're very hardy and allows me to relax and not worry about them when I have them on.

One thing to add, I have the plexi in calf and suede too, and they're more comfy than the patent. Smth to think about if you like this style and plan to add more in future. The patent took a while to break in as it was really stiff, but suede and reg leather were a dream to wear on day 1.


----------



## hcmgrace

randr21 said:


> Not really, which is why patent is my preferred leather for designer heels. They're very hardy and allows me to relax and not worry about them when I have them on.
> 
> One thing to add, I have the plexi in calf and suede too, and they're more comfy than the patent. Smth to think about if you like this style and plan to add more in future. The patent took a while to break in as it was really stiff, but suede and reg leather were a dream to wear on day 1.



How did you break them in? I have to agree the patent ones are tight! I don't even know if they are just stiff... or if it's running a tad small...


----------



## randr21

hcmgrace said:


> How did you break them in? I have to agree the patent ones are tight! I don't even know if they are just stiff... or if it's running a tad small...


Wear them around the house with socks. If its uncomfortably tight, id say they're too small and go up a size.


----------



## loveydovey35

I bough my first pair and they arrived last night, I am wearing them today and I love them. So comfortable and the quality is amazing. No discomfort, unlike my CL's which I have over 20 pairs of in different styles.


----------



## Cammiecam

Hi ladies!
 I finally got a pair of gianvito plexi heels in 105 in blush pink.
I absolutely love them and thought I would share a pic.
I will say though that I do not find them as comfortable as everyone is saying. But maybe I'm not a pro in heels that have no platform. I definitely see it as mostly sitting down shoe. 
Wearing them on a shopping trip would be a serious punishment


----------



## voguetta

Well, hello everyone...
i've recently bought my very first pair of GR.
The Pumps façon poulain in leopard print 105, perdon my french... size 42..
I'm a true 41 (France) actually i've got other pumps in 42, while i can go flat in repetto x 41... but there's something about the pointy shoe that gets me a size up... 
I'll see.


----------



## voguetta

Very happy with my GR pumps!!! I haven't been this happy for a while (shoe talking) they are perfect size 42... thou i'm officially a 41. ❤️️


----------



## randr21

voguetta said:


> Very happy with my GR pumps!!! I haven't been this happy for a while (shoe talking) they are perfect size 42... thou i'm officially a 41. [emoji173]️️


Look at that profile and the animal print!  They will make your legs look gorge. Congrats and welcome to GR.


----------



## VandaOrchid

voguetta said:


> Very happy with my GR pumps!!! I haven't been this happy for a while (shoe talking) they are perfect size 42... thou i'm officially a 41. ❤️️



Beautiful! Can you tell me about the shapers that you placed in the front of your shoes? I've never seen those before but they look like a good idea!


----------



## voguetta

karly9 said:


> Beautiful! Can you tell me about the shapers that you placed in the front of your shoes? I've never seen those before but they look like a good idea!


Thank you !!! The shoes were bought at vestiare collective, the lady nicely sent them with the shapers...


----------



## voguetta

randr21 said:


> Look at that profile and the animal print!  They will make your legs look gorge. Congrats and welcome to GR.


That's a wrap!!! such a beautiful welcome, thank you!!!


----------



## grtlegs

I have seen those shapers for sale on amazon.....


----------



## Lyta1

Dear shoe fans,
I am new here, but need your help.
I not sure which size of GR plexi - I felt in love with this shoes at first view in Internet - is right size for me and have no chance to try them before buying.
Jimmy Choo I wear 38,5 / 39 and Louboutin Decolette 40.
So which size will be right for GR plexi?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Lyta1

Sorry: Decollete


----------



## abs678

Lyta1 said:


> Dear shoe fans,
> I am new here, but need your help.
> I not sure which size of GR plexi - I felt in love with this shoes at first view in Internet - is right size for me and have no chance to try them before buying.
> Jimmy Choo I wear 38,5 / 39 and Louboutin Decolette 40.
> So which size will be right for GR plexi?
> Thank you for your help!


My GR size is the same as my CL size. I size up by half in Jimmy Choo, though.


----------



## Lyta1

abs678 said:


> My GR size is the same as my CL size. I size up by half in Jimmy Choo, though.


Thank you for your answer/advise!


----------



## kristine Basco

I just bought a “new” pair of second hand plexi pumps and I realized there a size too big. I’m normally a size 6 and the shoes I got were a 6.5 Do you guys think I can get away with keeping my new size 6.5s? Or should I try to return them? Also I got them for a good price hehe


----------



## randr21

kristine Basco said:


> I just bought a “new” pair of second hand plexi pumps and I realized there a size too big. I’m normally a size 6 and the shoes I got were a 6.5 Do you guys think I can get away with keeping my new size 6.5s? Or should I try to return them? Also I got them for a good price hehe


Return, these shoes should fit perfectly. They do go on sale so don't settle.


----------



## kristine Basco

Elizz said:


> The toe box is a bit narrow but i think it may stretch a tiny bit (even with the plexi). Im very happy with the black suede!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3768149
> 
> 
> I love them!!!


----------



## kristine Basco

randr21 said:


> Return, these shoes should fit perfectly. They do go on sale so don't settle.



Do you happen to know their sale price ranges?


----------



## _debi_

Hi all!  Just found this thread and have read it from the start!  I'm also a huge fan of GR, I have several pairs in lots of different styles.  My last few were black leather Aleris sandals, white patent Brigittes (which are basically Portofinos with a bit of fur trim that I'm going to remove), red suede Levy ankle boots and Daryl purple suede ankle boots.  I also have grey suede Stilo ankle boots, pointy flats with an ankle strap in leopard and tabasco suede and leopard 105 pointy pumps.  Right now I'm waiting for a delivery of the Jaime and Portofino flat sandals for summer.  I've been a 37 in all of them which is my normal size, except for the flat sandals which I've found have run really large.  I ordered my usual 37 in the Jaimes and they were way too big, this second order has 36 and 36.5 to try.  I find it interesting a lot of you guys size up in the pointy pumps, that has never occurred to me.  I just assumed if the shoe is a bit larger it will just make your foot slide down more and squash your toes even more?

I will try to get some photos up too


----------



## randr21

kristine Basco said:


> Do you happen to know their sale price ranges?


I want to say 30% to start with, e.g. saks, but nap and other European ecommerce sites may go 40%. Some of these sales are first dibs by high spend customers so not always easy to get your hands on a classic color or style, but you can try.  The discounts go higher once the sale season continues.


----------



## randr21

_debi_ said:


> Hi all!  Just found this thread and have read it from the start!  I'm also a huge fan of GR, I have several pairs in lots of different styles.  My last few were black leather Aleris sandals, white patent Brigittes (which are basically Portofinos with a bit of fur trim that I'm going to remove), red suede Levy ankle boots and Daryl purple suede ankle boots.  I also have grey suede Stilo ankle boots, pointy flats with an ankle strap in leopard and tabasco suede and leopard 105 pointy pumps.  Right now I'm waiting for a delivery of the Jaime and Portofino flat sandals for summer.  I've been a 37 in all of them which is my normal size, except for the flat sandals which I've found have run really large.  I ordered my usual 37 in the Jaimes and they were way too big, this second order has 36 and 36.5 to try.  I find it interesting a lot of you guys size up in the pointy pumps, that has never occurred to me.  I just assumed if the shoe is a bit larger it will just make your foot slide down more and squash your toes even more?
> 
> I will try to get some photos up too


I agree, I've always stayed tts in my GR shoes. Sounds like you have a huge collection!  Glad to have another experienced member to our GR fam.


----------



## hcmgrace

Hi Ladies,

I purchased a pair of GR plexi in black size 36 / us 6 and they are too small for me. I've worn them only twice and looking to see if anyone would like to do an exchange with me if they ordered a size too large!

Thanks!
Grace


----------



## hcmgrace

kristine Basco said:


> I just bought a “new” pair of second hand plexi pumps and I realized there a size too big. I’m normally a size 6 and the shoes I got were a 6.5 Do you guys think I can get away with keeping my new size 6.5s? Or should I try to return them? Also I got them for a good price hehe


Sent to a private message!


----------



## DrDDrD

kristine Basco said:


> Do you find the shoes to be true to size or do they run alittle small? I'm typically a size 6 - 6.5 in non designer. Chanel's I'm like 5.5 - 6



Hi which high street brands for reference, I'm looking at picking up a pair of Rossi shoes and I'm unsure about sizing.


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi there, I'm planning on getting a pair of Rossi criss cross sandals. I'm a standard EU 37  in high street brands like Charles and Kieth/Zara/Aldo and  size 6 in Steve Madden. These Gianvitos will be my first designer pair so I don't have anything to compare with for sizing. Should I go with a 36.5 or get a 37 considering their sandals and not closed toe pumps.


----------



## loveydovey35

DrDDrD said:


> Hi there, I'm planning on getting a pair of Rossi criss cross sandals. I'm a standard EU 37  in high street brands like Charles and Kieth/Zara/Aldo and  size 6 in Steve Madden. These Gianvitos will be my first designer pair so I don't have anything to compare with for sizing. Should I go with a 36.5 or get a 37 considering their sandals and not closed toe pumps.



I would say try the 37s, they run small.


----------



## loveydovey35

Lyta1 said:


> Dear shoe fans,
> I am new here, but need your help.
> I not sure which size of GR plexi - I felt in love with this shoes at first view in Internet - is right size for me and have no chance to try them before buying.
> Jimmy Choo I wear 38,5 / 39 and Louboutin Decolette 40.
> So which size will be right for GR plexi?
> Thank you for your help!



May be too late to add to this question, but my suggestion would be to go with the 39.5.


----------



## DrDDrD

loveydovey35 said:


> I would say try the 37s, they run small.


I just got the 37s! Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## loveydovey35

DrDDrD said:


> I just got the 37s! Thank you so much for the help!


Enjoy! His shoes are beautiful and well made, I love all of mine and plan on buying more in the future.


----------



## randr21

Wearing GV today. So comfy.


----------



## Zucnarf

I adore Portofino


----------



## randr21

Mules


----------



## LavenderIce

Those mules look cute *randr21*!


----------



## randr21

LavenderIce said:


> Those mules look cute *randr21*!


Thanks! They feel smaller than my regular one tho. I feel GV changed their sizing in general.


----------



## randr21

Jlo in plexi


----------



## m45ha

Does anyone know if black suede portofino 85 ever go on sale? Desperately need them!
Do you know if its cheaper to buy them in Italy/Milan? Is GR generally cheaper in Milan?


----------



## barbie_86

Posted a separate thread but then saw this so will post here.
I want the plexi pump, but can't decide on height. 70mm is my 'every day comfort height' ie I could wear this height to work, shopping, etc, so would get loads of wear out of them. 85mm is then my comfort 'going out' height ie for dinner, bars etc (which I do less and less of these days).
So 70mm seems like the logical choice (I also have loads and loads of higher heels and fewer 'every day' pairs), but I feel like the Plexi is a sexier style and so should be higher...

My brother (probably rightly) pointed out that I will eventually end up with both lol but for now I am limited to one or the other due to cost.


----------



## randr21

m45ha said:


> Does anyone know if black suede portofino 85 ever go on sale? Desperately need them!
> Do you know if its cheaper to buy them in Italy/Milan? Is GR generally cheaper in Milan?



I've seen the pvc version go on sale in black. 

I haven't seen any, but they prbly do. Just have to be vigilant.

I feel in general, wherever a designer is from, it's cheaper locally. You'd get VAT back too in if you buy GV in milan.


----------



## randr21

barbie_86 said:


> Posted a separate thread but then saw this so will post here.
> I want the plexi pump, but can't decide on height. 70mm is my 'every day comfort height' ie I could wear this height to work, shopping, etc, so would get loads of wear out of them. 85mm is then my comfort 'going out' height ie for dinner, bars etc (which I do less and less of these days).
> So 70mm seems like the logical choice (I also have loads and loads of higher heels and fewer 'every day' pairs), but I feel like the Plexi is a sexier style and so should be higher...
> 
> My brother (probably rightly) pointed out that I will eventually end up with both lol but for now I am limited to one or the other due to cost.


I'd say go with the 85. Not as high as 105, but not as low 70.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Hi all! So I saw a pair of violet GR plexi/velvet at my local saks off 5th, I tried them on and fell in love and brought them home with me and it is now my first pair of GRs. I paid around $330 for them so I consider that a steal since I pay full price for almost all of my designer shoes because my size usually runs out of stock before it ever hits a sale. However, they only had a size 39.5 which fit me quite well. This may be a dumb question but anyone know if these will stretch??? (I have absolutely no knowledge about pvc shoes since I’ve never gravitated towards them until I saw these gorgeous heels). I am hoping they don’t stretch whatsoever because the fit felt good when I tried them on. For reference I am a size US 9 in non designer/mid designer shoes and vary by high end designers. I am a size 39 in all my CLs (Pigalle Follies 100 and 120 (2015 to current), circus city 100, so kate 120, so full kate booties 100, Baretta 100 *could have gone down to a 38.5 in these), a size 39.5 in Valentino rockstuds 100, 39.5 in Alaia, Giuseppe Zanotti and Burberry, a 39 in Jimmy Choo, 39 in Alexander Wang and 39 in Gucci.  Also... anyone ever had an issue with the plexi pump as far as the pvc?? Did they ever turn yellow? How do you store them? I usually have my heels on display in open cubbies but because these GRs are basically plastic, I’m afraid of discoloration. Also how do you clean them? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I'd also like to know about discoloration or yellowing of the PVC. I have resisted buying a pair because of this concern.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Lifeisgreat said:


> I'd also like to know about discoloration or yellowing of the PVC. I have resisted buying a pair because of this concern.


That was basically the reason why I never purchased them but I bought them on an impulse because they were priced really well and couldn’t pass them up. Now I’m not sure how to even store them or how to keep them from yellowing (if they will).


----------



## Khepel

Hello, I’m thinking about buying a pair of GR ballerina flat plexi and I was wondering if anyone in this group have had them so they can tell me about the comfort level, fit and sizing. Thanks


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Has anyone encountered scratches on their GR plexi??? If so, can it be removed???


----------



## kristine Basco

Hi everyone! Has anyone tried wearing their Plexi Pumps in calf leather in the rain? If so, how has it held up? Are there any water marks?


----------



## randr21

Just got the plexi 70 in black suede and wanted to report that nine of my previous 5 pairs had this problem. 

Theres a slight puckering on the outside of the plexi part. I wore mine for 20 minutes to see if my body heat will be enough to soften it, which this style will definitely conform once you've worn it enough.

Going by eye only, doesnt look like anything thing has changed in the design, but this is my first pair at this height, so who knows. It could also be a redesign to all GV plexi pumps.

Anywho, suede is my fave, as it's more flexible and more forgiving if you want to squeeze a bit more comfort out of your heels. Add the lower heel, it's a no brainer that I'm going to keep it, even with the slight pucker.  

If anyone else has any exp, pls share.


----------



## randr21

As to some of the other questions raised, I haven't exp any yellowing and some of mine are over 2 yrs old. I also rotate my shoes often and dont store them outside their boxes or expose them to any chances of extreme heat, humidity or sunlight, which might start the chemical process for yellowing.

No scratches to note either, but I cant imagine a way to fix that, once damage done.

Haven't worn my calf in rain, but as with any leather, darker will show less, and easier to cover up w conditioning creme or shine polish. I know there are leather protect ants on the market so that's a consideration if you want to try waterproofing it.

Size wise, I'd say the mule plexi runs small. I got my reg sz but going up half or full sz would have been more comfy.

For me, suede stretches so I got tts, but I've seen reviews say go up half, which you can do as well since its easier to put a cushioning sole. Up half sz too if u tend to do that w point heels.

So unless u have narrow or very narrow feet, I'd go up half a size for comfort. I have slight wide ft, but 95% time i wear tts, so what works for me doesnt mean it'll work for u.

Patent, definitely suggests going up at least half. 

Calf, same logic applies as suede, tts for narrower ft, or go up half a sz at least.


----------



## randr21

She wears them often...


----------



## randr21

Delilah hamblin


----------



## berta

I love these shoes.  I don’t wear them often.  I have several GRs and I find them more comfortable than Jimmy Choo, which was my standard go to.  Mine are patent and as you can tell, I’m pretty old. So if you can take my age into consideration, that is saying a lot and no discoloration.  Still confused why anyone would wear them in the rain?  They make shoes for that.


----------



## randr21

berta said:


> I love these shoes.  I don’t wear them often.  I have several GRs and I find them more comfortable than Jimmy Choo, which was my standard go to.  Mine are patent and as you can tell, I’m pretty old. So if you can take my age into consideration, that is saying a lot and no discoloration.  Still confused why anyone would wear them in the rain?  They make shoes for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4269701


Sexy, and love the ant next to it too.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I think this Gianvito Rossi thing is a problem....the 85 patent mules on sale at NAP just joined an ever growing GR shoe forest!


----------



## randr21

MM


----------



## DrDDrD

Hi ladies, I got my first pair of Gianvito Rossi plexi pumps in a size 38. They were however a low heel. My normal high street size is 37 as is my size in chanel ballet flats and nicholas kirkwood. I vary between a size 37.5 -38.5 in Louboutins depending on the style. I have the sandal in a size 38 and it was too big so I'm guessing my normal GR size is 37.5. This is why ordered my plexis in a 38. Howver, the width was still to narrow and gave me major blisters, but the length of the shoe was too long. So my heel kept slipping out. Will the plexi eventually soften up and widen? I felt like it was cutting into my foot. And do you think I should try adding an insole? I've tried the 37.5 in the plexis and they were way too small, so I'm not sure whether GR pumps are just not for me.


----------



## TiTi78

Guuuuyyyyyysssss! I got my first pair of Black Velvet Plexi Pumps! Was on the wait list on Saks Off 5th and scored them for $199.99! (approx. $300 Canadian) I ordered a 37.5...they fit a bit snug but I'm hoping that they stretch when the PCV warms up a bit. I am so happy.....I have wanted these shoes for months. It doesn't even feel like I am wearing 105mm heels. Now to save up for my next pair (while hoping I can score another amazing deal on another pair)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TiTi78 said:


> Guuuuyyyyyysssss! I got my first pair of Black Velvet Plexi Pumps! Was on the wait list on Saks Off 5th and scored them for $199.99! (approx. $300 Canadian) I ordered a 37.5...they fit a bit snug but I'm hoping that they stretch when the PCV warms up a bit. I am so happy.....I have wanted these shoes for months. It doesn't even feel like I am wearing 105mm heels. Now to save up for my next pair (while hoping I can score another amazing deal on another pair)


Nice!!! Such a good deal - I'm super jealous


----------



## rakhee81

Does anyone have the plexi flats? I’m wondering how comfortable they are? TIA!


----------



## randr21

55mm black suede, no complaints even after a long day.


----------



## Raquelblan

Girls!!! I am looking for a pair of nude pumps. What do you think of these in this combination of colours? Thanks!!


----------



## shoefever

Raquelblan said:


> Girls!!! I am looking for a pair of nude pumps. What do you think of these in this combination of colours? Thanks!!



Looks great on you!!!!


----------



## shoefever

randr21 said:


> 55mm black suede, no complaints even after a long day.
> View attachment 4335036



So chic!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Hey girls! Does anyone know how to stop condensation from happening on the plexi pumps? I’ve tried the deodorant spray without success. Wondering if anyone has tried anything else to stop their feet sweating and making the plexi foggy.


----------



## sarhaanaa

Hi guys, 
I'm a bit confused with the plexi sizing, hope someone could answer... I'm almost always a 37 in designer heels (6.5 in regular brands). Last year I got the 100mm plexi in 37 and can't even get my feet into the shoe (but i gained some weight back then), so I sold the shoes to my friend and got 85mm plexi in 37.5 a few weeks ago and it's a bit loose (I live in a small city so there's no way to try on the shoes in person). 
So my questions are: 
1. are the sizing different between 100mm and 85mm? 
2. will the pvc in my current one stretch out? I can manage to wear it now, but if it stretches further then it's definitely going to be too big
3. what kind of size reducer can i use with plexi? anyone has tried it before? 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

sarhaanaa said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm a bit confused with the plexi sizing, hope someone could answer... I'm almost always a 37 in designer heels (6.5 in regular brands). Last year I got the 100mm plexi in 37 and can't even get my feet into the shoe (but i gained some weight back then), so I sold the shoes to my friend and got 85mm plexi in 37.5 a few weeks ago and it's a bit loose (I live in a small city so there's no way to try on the shoes in person).
> So my questions are:
> 1. are the sizing different between 100mm and 85mm?
> 2. will the pvc in my current one stretch out? I can manage to wear it now, but if it stretches further then it's definitely going to be too big
> 3. what kind of size reducer can i use with plexi? anyone has tried it before?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


The plexi pump sizing is a half size small in my opinion. I own a couple of them in the 100mm. In my experience, lower heels tend fit more true to your size, but with higher heels, they tend to run a half size bigger due to the incline. Higher heels make your feet slip forward and can cause a heel gap if you don’t buy your true size or a half size smaller. 

The pvc on the plexi is tough at first but softens with the natural heat of your feet. They will mold to your feet and become more flexible. This is why it is advised to heat the shoe with your hands (use your fingertips to massage the pvc) before putting your shoes on. Once the pvc is warmed up, it will stretch. When the shoes become cold again, they will go back to their original form. This is only from my experience with these shoes. 

My sizing varies from one high end designer brand to another. I am a true size 9 in closed toe and 9.5 in open toe heels. All of my plexi pumps are in a size 9.5 while all of my Louboutin pigalle follies and circus city heels are in a size 9. Although some people claim that louboutins run small, the 9.5 gave me major heel slippage when my feet warmed up to them. This is why I bought them in a 9 even though they kill my toes. But as far as the plexi pumps go, my toes felt much better in a 9.5 and it didn’t cause that ugly toe scrunch which is completely visible because of the clear pvc. However, they do become slightly loose after an hour wear. 

As far as reducing the size, you can try using clear heel grips and cut them in half so it’s not visible through the plexi. You can just use it in the back of the heel (the middle section where the suede lining is).


----------



## charmsie

Scored these brand new beauties off TheRealReal.  I love them!  I’m usually a 35.5, these are a 36 with the heel slightly slipping, but would prefer these over a smaller size.  I’m a 35 in Manolo BBs for additional reference.  

I usually put sole guards on my shoes but my cobbler messed up the last time and I’m afraid to send these off.  Do you all put them on yours?


----------



## Stacey D

charmsie said:


> Scored these brand new beauties off TheRealReal.  I love them!  I’m usually a 35.5, these are a 36 with the heel slightly slipping, but would prefer these over a smaller size.  I’m a 35 in Manolo BBs for additional reference.
> 
> I usually put sole guards on my shoes but my cobbler messed up the last time and I’m afraid to send these off.  Do you all put them on yours?
> View attachment 4358753


I need these shoes!


----------



## randr21

Amal Clooney


----------



## samaira85

samaira85
Hi there hope someone can help here, so i wanted to purchase the plexi pumps in the 85, my dilemma is i tried one size which felt perfect but after wearing in the store my heel starting slipping so then tried the next size down which fit but i felt like my toes were being crushed and felt pretty tight. Do the plexis stretch after a few wears and would you recommend getting the smaller size. TIA


----------



## LouboutinChick

samaira85 said:


> samaira85
> Hi there hope someone can help here, so i wanted to purchase the plexi pumps in the 85, my dilemma is i tried one size which felt perfect but after wearing in the store my heel starting slipping so then tried the next size down which fit but i felt like my toes were being crushed and felt pretty tight. Do the plexis stretch after a few wears and would you recommend getting the smaller size. TIA



Yes take the smaller size. They stretches a bit after a while and this is way better than slipping.[emoji173]️


----------



## samaira85

LouboutinChick said:


> Yes take the smaller size. They stretches a bit after a while and this is way better than slipping.[emoji173]️



Thank you X


----------



## jessgotLoVe

Im a true 8.5, and i couldn't for the life of me figure out what EUR size I am, in european designer heels.. so I ordered the plexi in size 39 and 40, added the fact that I was too confused by the conflicted info I've read. Couldn't say that ordering 2 sizes helped since now I couldn't quite decide which should I keep.

The difference in the 2 sizes is so marginal! 39 is a bit snug at the toes box but the length is right, and the arch feels supported, it wraps round the feet like glove, comfort to walk in for such height. 40 fits nicely at the toes box, but is ever so slightly bigger in terms of length, but i could feel my arch getting tired and the heel height felt taller and harder to walked in than size 39. Could you tell the difference on the toes box fit in the picture?

39.5 is probably the best option to go but I couldn't exchange for a 39.5 since it's sold out at the site. Should I just keep 39, since I do expect the leather to loosen up with wears?


----------



## randr21

jessgotLoVe said:


> Im a true 8.5, and i couldn't for the life of me figure out what EUR size I am, in european designer heels.. so I ordered the plexi in size 39 and 40, added the fact that I was too confused by the conflicted info I've read. Couldn't say that ordering 2 sizes helped since now I couldn't quite decide which should I keep.
> 
> The difference in the 2 sizes is so marginal! 39 is a bit snug at the toes box but the length is right, and the arch feels supported, it wraps round the feet like glove, comfort to walk in for such height. 40 fits nicely at the toes box, but is ever so slightly bigger in terms of length, but i could feel my arch getting tired and the heel height felt taller and harder to walked in than size 39. Could you tell the difference on the toes box fit in the picture?
> 
> 39.5 is probably the best option to go but I couldn't exchange for a 39.5 since it's sold out at the site. Should I just keep 39, since I do expect the leather to loosen up with wears?
> 
> View attachment 4447572
> View attachment 4447558



keep the 39. it will loosen up the more you wear them.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

randr21 said:


> keep the 39. it will loosen up the more you wear them.


Thank you for confirming ny thoughts!


----------



## stilly

jessgotLoVe said:


> Im a true 8.5, and i couldn't for the life of me figure out what EUR size I am, in european designer heels.. so I ordered the plexi in size 39 and 40, added the fact that I was too confused by the conflicted info I've read. Couldn't say that ordering 2 sizes helped since now I couldn't quite decide which should I keep.
> 
> The difference in the 2 sizes is so marginal! 39 is a bit snug at the toes box but the length is right, and the arch feels supported, it wraps round the feet like glove, comfort to walk in for such height. 40 fits nicely at the toes box, but is ever so slightly bigger in terms of length, but i could feel my arch getting tired and the heel height felt taller and harder to walked in than size 39. Could you tell the difference on the toes box fit in the picture?
> 
> 39.5 is probably the best option to go but I couldn't exchange for a 39.5 since it's sold out at the site. Should I just keep 39, since I do expect the leather to loosen up with wears?
> 
> View attachment 4447572
> View attachment 4447558



These look gorgeous on you *jessgotLoVe*!
I hope you kept the 39's and they stretch out over time.


----------



## jessgotLoVe

stilly said:


> These look gorgeous on you *jessgotLoVe*!
> I hope you kept the 39's and they stretch out over time.


Yes, I kept 39.  Thank you for the nice words, so glad I managed to snag these lovelies!


----------



## sehh

Gorgeous and elegant.


----------



## randr21




----------



## randr21

Rose suede on sale for almost 50 off, sz 39 only. 

https://www.fwrd.com/mobile/product-gianvito-rossi-suede-plexi-pumps/GIAN-WZ228/?d=Womens


----------



## honeybunch

Does anyone have the Stark heels? They have a pointed toe and criss cross PVC clear straps across the toes. I just bought them in nude in my true size but one of my toes seems to be hanging off the edge so I don’t know if they’re too small or if that’s the way they’re meant to be. Can anyone advise please. Many thanks.


----------



## honeybunch

Thought it was easier to post pics! My 3rd toe is hanging off the edge slightly as you can see. My heel seems to be completely flush with the back.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

honeybunch said:


> Thought it was easier to post pics! My 3rd toe is hanging off the edge slightly as you can see. My heel seems to be completely flush with the back.


I had those in leopard. Your toes shouldn’t be hanging off the edge. I’d suggest you try a half to a full size larger. Since it’s an open toe shoe, you can get away with going up a size.


----------



## honeybunch

Seuk Seuk said:


> I had those in leopard. Your toes shouldn’t be hanging off the edge. I’d suggest you try a half to a full size larger. Since it’s an open toe shoe, you can get away with going up a size.


So from the pictures do you think they look too small? They only have a full size bigger left in the shoes. I don’t want the pointed part to look too long!


----------



## Seuk Seuk

honeybunch said:


> So from the pictures do you think they look too small? They only have a full size bigger left in the shoes. I don’t want the pointed part to look too long!


The pointed front is meant to look long. I can see that your heel isn’t as flush with the shoe as it should be. You have a couple of millimeters sticking out but that could just be from the angle of the photos. From what I can tell, you need a half size larger to accommodate the back of the heel and a full size larger to accommodate the width of your foot in the front. I’d purchase the full size up and see how that works. I’d also try to hunt down a half size bigger to try but that’s just me.


----------



## honeybunch

Seuk Seuk said:


> The pointed front is meant to look long. I can see that your heel isn’t as flush with the shoe as it should be. You have a couple of millimeters sticking out but that could just be from the angle of the photos. From what I can tell, you need a half size larger to accommodate the back of the heel and a full size larger to accommodate the width of your foot in the front. I’d purchase the full size up and see how that works. I’d also try to hunt down a half size bigger to try but that’s just me.



Thanks for the advice. I agree, looking again at the pics, they do look a bit too small. I think half a size bigger would be perfect but I’ll order the full size as that’s all that’s available and give it a try. Do you find them comfortable?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the advice. I agree, looking again at the pics, they do look a bit too small. I think half a size bigger would be perfect but I’ll order the full size as that’s all that’s available and give it a try. Do you find them comfortable?


Sounds like a good plan... please post pics once you get the bigger size  I find that all Gianvito Rossi shoes are comfortable. Way more comfortable than any other designer shoe I own. However, I always have to go a half size bigger in his closed toe shoes and a whole size bigger in his open toe styles. I hate it when my toes and my heel sticks out of any open toe shoe even if its slight lol... just keep in mind that the pvc will stretch, mold and conform to your foot from the warmth of your feet so keep them on and walk in them for a bit to make sure your foot doesn’t end up sliding forward after a while.


----------



## honeybunch

Seuk Seuk said:


> Sounds like a good plan... please post pics once you get the bigger size  I find that all Gianvito Rossi shoes are comfortable. Way more comfortable than any other designer shoe I own. However, I always have to go a half size bigger in his closed toe shoes and a whole size bigger in his open toe styles. I hate it when my toes and my heel sticks out of any open toe shoe even if its slight lol... just keep in mind that the pvc will stretch, mold and conform to your foot from the warmth of your feet so keep them on and walk in them for a bit to make sure your foot doesn’t end up sliding forward after a while.



Thanks for the tip. That’s what I was going to ask you next - if the PVC stretches! I’ll let you know how it goes with the bigger size.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

honeybunch said:


> Thanks for the tip. That’s what I was going to ask you next - if the PVC stretches! I’ll let you know how it goes with the bigger size.


It stretches and becomes a bit softer when warmed up then will go back to its original more stiff form when not worn. This happens with all pvc shoes from my experience.


----------



## honeybunch

Seuk Seuk said:


> It stretches and becomes a bit softer when warmed up then will go back to its original more stiff form when not worn. This happens with all pvc shoes from my experience.



That’s good to know as I’m worried about it  digging into my feet.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

honeybunch said:


> That’s good to know as I’m worried about it  digging into my feet.


Massage the pvc with your fingers to warm them up then put the shoes on. It will help to not dig into your feet. Sounds weird I know but I promise it works.


----------



## randr21

Beautiful weather (finally) requires beautiful shoes. GR plexi in 70mm red suede.

Btw, I think price of these just went up, at least for some of the styles.


----------



## honeybunch

Seuk Seuk said:


> Massage the pvc with your fingers to warm them up then put the shoes on. It will help to not dig into your feet. Sounds weird I know but I promise it works.


Great tip! Thank you.


----------



## Vanessa47811

Hi ladies,

Long time lurker, but need help with sizing.  I read through this thread and still don't have a great idea on what size to order.

I'm a true US 7.  I don't have much designer shoes so not much reference to go on, but in pointed toe heels I'm consistently 36.5 in Prada, 37.5 Aquazzura, 37.5 Valentino, 37 in Jimmy Choo, and 37 in Gianvito Rossi.  And mostly 37 in regular shoes.  

I really want GR's Nikki 60 Sandal in White.  It's mostly sold out.  Farfetch has 1 size left in 36.  MyTheresa still has 38.  I have a feeling 37 is the most TTS for me.  Should I try and get the 36, 38, or try my luck and wait for it to end up on the Outnet, Tradesy, Poshmark, etc.


----------



## randr21

Vanessa47811 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Long time lurker, but need help with sizing.  I read through this thread and still don't have a great idea on what size to order.
> 
> I'm a true US 7.  I don't have much designer shoes so not much reference to go on, but in pointed toe heels I'm consistently 36.5 in Prada, 37.5 Aquazzura, 37.5 Valentino, 37 in Jimmy Choo, and 37 in Gianvito Rossi.  And mostly 37 in regular shoes.
> 
> I really want GR's Nikki 60 Sandal in White.  It's mostly sold out.  Farfetch has 1 size left in 36.  MyTheresa still has 38.  I have a feeling 37 is the most TTS for me.  Should I try and get the 36, 38, or try my luck and wait for it to end up on the Outnet, Tradesy, Poshmark, etc.



You might get lucky with the 38, but with open toed shoes, I'd go with your true size.


----------



## Vanessa47811

randr21 said:


> You might get lucky with the 38, but with open toed shoes, I'd go with your true size.



Thanks so much!  I thought so.  Wasn't sure if maybe it ran a little small or large but I think the Nikki probably runs TTS.


----------



## randr21

Amal Clooney


----------



## randr21

Jennifer Garner


----------



## randr21

J. Lopez in stark plexi sandals


----------



## randr21

Sotd, grosgrain and leather plexi 85


----------



## randr21

Leopard plexi 100 for a great deal.

https://www.fwrd.com/mobile/product-gianvito-rossi-leopard-plexi-pumps/GIAN-WZ403/?d=Womens


----------



## tulipfield

Anyone done returns online with this company?  They received my return over a week ago and still no refund.  They say allow up to 13 business days but I’m wondering what the typical experience is.


----------



## _debi_

tulipfield said:


> Anyone done returns online with this company?  They received my return over a week ago and still no refund.  They say allow up to 13 business days but I’m wondering what the typical experience is.



I’ve had excellent customer service from the online shop for both returns and repairs. I don’t remember how long the refund took but I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## tulipfield

_debi_ said:


> I’ve had excellent customer service from the online shop for both returns and repairs. I don’t remember how long the refund took but I wouldn’t worry about it.



Ty for the info!  I got an update from them yesterday so hopefully will just be a few more days.


----------



## tulipfield

tulipfield said:


> Ty for the info!  I got an update from them yesterday so hopefully will just be a few more days.



Just an update on this—I got my money back but only after disputing the charge with my cc company and them finding in my favor.  Gianvito had acknowledged receipt of the shoes and I waited the requisite number of business days to hear back from them, and no refund or further message ever came.  I emailed and got no response.  They only got back to me after I had filed the dispute, and just told me to check my bank again bc they were sure they sent the refund.  >.>

Not saying they’re trying to rip anyone off, just that they must be incredibly disorganized over there and do keep this in mind if you order from them.


----------



## Yohanna

Hello ladies

I am new to this forum and glad that I came across this site in search for review about gianvito rossi pumps. These pumps are really nice, the plexi and the 105mm (not sure if they are the 2847 style) classic pumps. We dont have GR stores in our country and would like to purchase a pair but having difficulty deciding what size to take. I decided to go with the 105mm classic instead of the plexi pump since i plan on using them daily with my uniform. What size should I take? I am new to designers shoes and will just start to collect. My size is US9.5 in most shoes. For reference i have listed some brands i own and what size for each.

Stevemadden pumps us9. 5
Charles n keith sz40
Michael kors flexi pump us9.5
Most payless shoes us9.5
Nine west pumps us9.5
Aldo stessy pumps us9
Kate spade lava heart heels sz40

What size should should i take in GR 105mm pumps? I am aiming for the black patent leather.  Would appreciate your help a lot. Thank u in advance


----------



## grtlegs

It sounds like you are probably a 39.5 in the 2847 style...


----------



## Yohanna

grtlegs said:


> It sounds like you are probably a 39.5 in the 2847 style...


Thanks hope see others feedback as well specially the ones with same size range with me


----------



## randr21

GR crystal beaded cuff sandals at 75% off with code, in link. 






						Gianvito Rossi Crystal Beaded Cuff Suede Sandals | SaksFifthAvenue
					

Buy Gianvito Rossi Crystal Beaded Cuff Suede Sandals at SaksFifthAvenue. Shop our collection of Gianvito Rossi Heels online and get free shipping!




					m.saks.com


----------



## randr21

Why does GV make such sexy shoes?


----------



## randr21

Martis 70 boots


----------



## MissIn

randr21 said:


> Martis 70 boots
> 
> View attachment 4911455
> View attachment 4911456


Love the look of these   Can you comment on the fit and comfort of these boots? TIA!


----------



## randr21

MissIn said:


> Love the look of these   Can you comment on the fit and comfort of these boots? TIA!


They are supremely comfy, made from very soft leather. Very well made, never any complaints about GR quality, and I own lots.  The shaft area is ribbed, so it's stretchy and bends with your ankles when you walk. I found it slimming too, since it gives a more fitted look. It's a great height for petites myself since I can wear them with longer bootcut, flared or straight leg jeans and pants. The only thing I have to say is that bc it doesn't have zips on the side, it takes a bit more time to get in and out. That's the reason why I returned it. I already have my beloved prada lace ups w/o zips that is similar, so I gave up this beauty for a pull up chelsea style pair you see peeking in the background. If I didnt already have my Prada ones, I'd 100% recommend this style. I'm a true IT 37 in almost all designers, incl gianvito rossi, so these ran tts for me.


----------



## MissIn

randr21 said:


> They are supremely comfy, made from very soft leather. Very well made, never any complaints about GR quality, and I own lots.  The shaft area is ribbed, so it's stretchy and bends with your ankles when you walk. I found it slimming too, since it gives a more fitted look. It's a great height for petites myself since I can wear them with longer bootcut, flared or straight leg jeans and pants. The only thing I have to say is that bc it doesn't have zips on the side, it takes a bit more time to get in and out. That's the reason why I returned it. I already have my beloved prada lace ups w/o zips that is similar, so I gave up this beauty for a pull up chelsea style pair you see peeking in the background. If I didnt already have my Prada ones, I'd 100% recommend this style. I'm a true IT 37 in almost all designers, incl gianvito rossi, so these ran tts for me.


Thanks so much for the in depth review @randr21 ! I will take into consideration the lack of zipper, since I do prefer zip over tying laces all the time. Everything else about the shoe sounds perfect!How do you like the Chelsea boots? I'm also eyeing those


----------



## randr21

MissIn said:


> Thanks so much for the in depth review @randr21 ! I will take into consideration the lack of zipper, since I do prefer zip over tying laces all the time. Everything else about the shoe sounds perfect!How do you like the Chelsea boots? I'm also eyeing those



Adore the Chelsea style. They're more minimalistic since it doesn't have laces. Perfect for lazy types like myself or when you are in a rush. They're also fitted around the ankle given the elastic piece, so still pretty sleek. highly recommend. I do have to say that the GR lace ups are so soft that if you have smaller/narrower feet, you could probably slip them on and off easily too.  

In the lower heel Chelsea style, I own both Prada and Rag & Bone. Both highly recommend. If you like the higher chunky sole look, highly recommend Versace Greca boots, which are the ones in the background.


----------



## Luv n bags

Gianvito Rossi Martis Boots.  So many compliments when I wear these! Extremely comfortable and worth the money!


----------



## randr21

Luv n bags said:


> Gianvito Rossi Martis Boots.  So many compliments when I wear these! Extremely comfortable and worth the money!



They look great on you.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Gianvito Rossi 70mm Leather Slingback Heeled Sandals | Neiman Marcus
					

Get free shipping on Gianvito Rossi 70mm Leather Slingback Heeled Sandals at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com
				




I bought these on sale for $161 (down from $645) as it was the last one, and actually in my size - is that a good price?


----------



## m45ha

monet_notthepainter said:


> Gianvito Rossi 70mm Leather Slingback Heeled Sandals | Neiman Marcus
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Gianvito Rossi 70mm Leather Slingback Heeled Sandals at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these on sale for $161 (down from $645) as it was the last one, and actually in my size - is that a good price?


the only problem... when and where to wear them


----------



## qwetypoi

Hi,
I am looking to purchase the GR Plexi embellished satin pumps in EUR37.5, but not familiar with their sizing, and am unable to try them - need some advice please!

My feet measure 23.5cm in length and 8.5cm on the widest part of my foot as I have a bit of a bunion, but my feet are generally considered narrow (I think, but people tell me that I have narrow feet).

I wear Valentino pumps in EUR36.5/37, and from their website those sizes translate to 23.6cm/24.cm.

Would EUR37.5 GR Plexi Pumps be too loose for me? The material for tip and heel is satin, so that wouldn't stretch out as much?

Please let me know if EUR37.5 is a go or no go.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## randr21

qwetypoi said:


> Hi,
> I am looking to purchase the GR Plexi embellished satin pumps in EUR37.5, but not familiar with their sizing, and am unable to try them - need some advice please!
> 
> My feet measure 23.5cm in length and 8.5cm on the widest part of my foot as I have a bit of a bunion, but my feet are generally considered narrow (I think, but people tell me that I have narrow feet).
> 
> I wear Valentino pumps in EUR36.5/37, and from their website those sizes translate to 23.6cm/24.cm.
> 
> Would EUR37.5 GR Plexi Pumps be too loose for me? The material for tip and heel is satin, so that wouldn't stretch out as much?
> 
> Please let me know if EUR37.5 is a go or no go.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



I think the 37.5 would be a little loose on you. I wear Eur37 in Valentino and all my GR plexis are Eur37. So if you are Eur36.5/7, the Eur37 should work.

Also, satin should be a bit more flexible. Now if you had said patent, then I'd say the 37.5 may be doable, but regular leather and satin are more forgiving and may stretch if you wear them often enough.


----------



## qwetypoi

randr21 said:


> I think the 37.5 would be a little loose on you. I wear Eur37 in Valentino and all my GR plexis are Eur37. So if you are Eur36.5/7, the Eur37 should work.
> 
> Also, satin should be a bit more flexible. Now if you had said patent, then I'd say the 37.5 may be doable, but regular leather and satin are more forgiving and may stretch if you wear them often enough.



Ah, this is so helpful thank you so much. Unfortunately they're out of 37. Do you think foot inserts would work? Else, looks like i gotta let these ones go


----------



## randr21

qwetypoi said:


> Ah, this is so helpful thank you so much. Unfortunately they're out of 37. Do you think foot inserts would work? Else, looks like i gotta let these ones go



Yes, try inserts if the 37.5 is slightly big. Maybe it will work since you did say you have a slight bunion and plexis are very pointy so it may be more roomy in toe box.


----------



## qwetypoi

randr21 said:


> Yes, try inserts if the 37.5 is slightly big. Maybe it will work since you did say you have a slight bunion and plexis are very pointy so it may be more roomy in toe box.


Thanks so much for sharing, but I think I may give these a miss although so tempted to try them with the toe pads. 37.5 does sound like a bit of a stretch, if I compare the sizing in cm to the Valentinos D:


----------



## qwetypoi

randr21 said:


> Yes, try inserts if the 37.5 is slightly big. Maybe it will work since you did say you have a slight bunion and plexis are very pointy so it may be more roomy in toe box.



Sorry, have another question for you (obviously these shoes have been on my mind) - what size do you wear for CL? I have a pair in low heels (70mm) in size 37, and those are super snug (might be a bit too snug, but have not tried 37.5 to compare).


----------



## randr21

qwetypoi said:


> Sorry, have another question for you (obviously these shoes have been on my mind) - what size do you wear for CL? I have a pair in low heels (70mm) in size 37, and those are super snug (might be a bit too snug, but have not tried 37.5 to compare).


I haven't purchased CL in years, but for the most part, I'd ptobably go with 37.5 to be safe, especially for anything pointy (and CLs run narrow), even though all my old CLs were 37.


----------



## randr21

qwetypoi said:


> Thanks so much for sharing, but I think I may give these a miss although so tempted to try them with the toe pads. 37.5 does sound like a bit of a stretch, if I compare the sizing in cm to the Valentinos D:


If you have an opportunity to try plexis in person, do try the 37.5 so you have smth to base your future purchase on.


----------



## qwetypoi

randr21 said:


> If you have an opportunity to try plexis in person, do try the 37.5 so you have smth to base your future purchase on.


Thanks so much for sharing! I definitely will, but for now I think I'm giving these a miss. Thanks again!


----------



## randr21

qwetypoi said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I definitely will, but for now I think I'm giving these a miss. Thanks again!


I agree w your decision, but in case my advice was off, since nothing beats trying on a shoe in person, I didnt want you to miss out on future purchases. Good luck finding a pair of 37s.


----------



## randr21

Summertime sandals. This is my second pair of GR in praline colorway. I highly recommend it. Not too warm or cold.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

randr21 said:


> Summertime sandals. This is my second pair of GR in praline colorway. I highly recommend it. Not too warm or cold.
> View attachment 5136853


Another great purchase! You have such a good taste.


----------



## randr21

Hanna Wilson said:


> Another great purchase! You have such a good taste.


----------



## randr21

Miss my plexis, and still loving split hem.


----------



## Sandar

Hello Ladies, 
Help is needed with the sizing. I am trying to get my hands on Plexi 70. My usual sizes are 37 in CL, Manolo and Ferragamo, 36.5 in Jimmy Choo and Valentino. Should I take a 37 or 36.5? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## randr21

Sandar said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Help is needed with the sizing. I am trying to get my hands on Plexi 70. My usual sizes are 37 in CL, Manolo and Ferragamo, 36.5 in Jimmy Choo and Valentino. Should I take a 37 or 36.5? Thank you so much in advance.



I dont own any of the designers you mentioned, except for Valentino. my plexis are the same size as my valentinos so I'd go with 36.5.


----------



## Sandar

randr21 said:


> I dont own any of the designers you mentioned, except for Valentino. my plexis are the same size as my valentinos so I'd go with 36.5.



Thank you so much.


----------



## acrid82

I'm looking to buy my first GR shoes, but I'm unsure about the sizing. I'm usually a 38 (in high street brands) and when trying YSL Anja Pumps 85 mm in patent leather the 38 was slightly too tight in the toe box. So I figure that a 38,5 would be perfect...but my question is how this would translate to GR pumps in 85mm heels?


----------



## grtlegs

My GR sizing is the same sizing as I am in manolo blahnik, jimmy choo…etc…


----------



## Yohanna

acrid82 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first GR shoes, but I'm unsure about the sizing. I'm usually a 38 (in high street brands) and when trying YSL Anja Pumps 85 mm in patent leather the 38 was slightly too tight in the toe box. So I figure that a 38,5 would be perfect...but my question is how this would translate to GR pumps in 85mm heels?




Hi, i have the same concern before trying to figure out the right size of GR pumps for me. In my case I was aimingnto get a GR 2847 black patent pumps in 105mm.  Im an a size 40 in most designer pumps depending on the style. When I finally got a chance to go to a GR store and tried the shoes, i found out out that patent leather in size 40 fit a bit tight but the size 40 in nubuck leather fit perfectly fine. So I ask for a size 40.5 of the patent leather and it fit me perfect. Unfortunately they dont have the 40.5 in black patent and was only able to try it with the red patent so i am waiting for 40.5 in blank patent to be in stock.  The same situation goes in Christian Louboutin store since it was beside GR store. I tried the pigalle 120 in patent and the 40 fits tight but the 40.5 fits perfect.  I think it is highly recommended to go half size up for patent leather pumps.


----------



## grtlegs

Yohanna said:


> Hi, i have the same concern before trying to figure out the right size of GR pumps for me. In my case I was aimingnto get a GR 2847 black patent pumps in 105mm.  Im an a size 40 in most designer pumps depending on the style. When I finally got a chance to go to a GR store and tried the shoes, i found out out that patent leather in size 40 fit a bit tight but the size 40 in nubuck leather fit perfectly fine. So I ask for a size 40.5 of the patent leather and it fit me perfect. Unfortunately they dont have the 40.5 in black patent and was only able to try it with the red patent so i am waiting for 40.5 in blank patent to be in stock.  The same situation goes in Christian Louboutin store since it was beside GR store. I tried the pigalle 120 in patent and the 40 fits tight but the 40.5 fits perfect.  I think it is highly recommended to go half size up for patent leather pumps.



Hi:

my experience is just slightly different from yours…I too am a 40 in Gianvito Rossi, and actually own quite a few pairs of the 2847 pumps, but I am 40 in both the kid leather colors as well as the patent colors…..I find the leather that Gianvito Rossi’s uses break in very easily and after two or three wears, the fit becomes like a glove……this is not the case with Louboutins which may take as many as 8-10 wears before they finally break in……anyway, just my two cents to the conversation…..


----------



## Yohanna

grtlegs said:


> Hi:
> 
> my experience is just slightly different from yours…I too am a 40 in Gianvito Rossi, and actually own quite a few pairs of the 2847 pumps, but I am 40 in both the kid leather colors as well as the patent colors…..I find the leather that Gianvito Rossi’s uses break in very easily and after two or three wears, the fit becomes like a glove……this is not the case with Louboutins which may take as many as 8-10 wears before they finally break in……anyway, just my two cents to the conversation…..




I see. So the patent leather tends to stretch a bit after a few wear? If that is the case then taking the size 40 in 2847 black patent would not be so bad after all, I would just break it in until it fits well.  I dont want to end up having a loose fit heel slipage in the future.  Thank you for sharing, it really help and i appreciate it. Good thing that I havent made the purchase


----------



## acrid82

grtlegs said:


> My GR sizing is the same sizing as I am in manolo blahnik, jimmy choo…etc…



Oh ok, I don't have any reference to MB or JC yet so, but thanks anyway!


----------



## acrid82

Yohanna said:


> Hi, i have the same concern before trying to figure out the right size of GR pumps for me. In my case I was aimingnto get a GR 2847 black patent pumps in 105mm.  Im an a size 40 in most designer pumps depending on the style. When I finally got a chance to go to a GR store and tried the shoes, i found out out that patent leather in size 40 fit a bit tight but the size 40 in nubuck leather fit perfectly fine. So I ask for a size 40.5 of the patent leather and it fit me perfect. Unfortunately they dont have the 40.5 in black patent and was only able to try it with the red patent so i am waiting for 40.5 in blank patent to be in stock.  The same situation goes in Christian Louboutin store since it was beside GR store. I tried the pigalle 120 in patent and the 40 fits tight but the 40.5 fits perfect.  I think it is highly recommended to go half size up for patent leather pumps.



That sounds very logical since the patent shouldn't have the quality to stretch, as complete natural materiels have. I concur! Nice to see that we both have the same experience then. I haven't ordered yet but I'll update when I have.


----------



## acrid82

I've purchased the Gianvito 85 mm in patent praline now and actually managed to score a deal with a discount +40% so just lets hope that the 38,5 size will fit.


----------



## Yohanna

acrid82 said:


> I've purchased the Gianvito 85 mm in patent praline now and actually managed to score a deal with a discount +40% so just lets hope that the 38,5 size will fit.


Wow, thats great!!. May I know where you got the nice deal of 40% discount?
Please do post some photos once you received them


----------



## acrid82

Yohanna said:


> Wow, thats great!!. May I know where you got the nice deal of 40% discount?
> Please do post some photos once you received them



Yeah I know! It was another member that hinted about this site and I had never heard of them before, but its and old shoe boutique in Berlin also online: https://www.mybudapester.com/uk/gianvito-rossi-heeled-pumps-gianvito-85-23154037

Hope you'll find something nice. 

Sure will!


----------



## acrid82

So I've received the GR pumps in size 38,5 but I actually find them just little bit too big. There is 2-3 mm gap on the top of the heel cap. I can make it work, or if it is summer time when feet tends to get swollen anyway, then I think they will be OK. I haven't decided yet if to keep or return...


----------



## GLangdon

acrid82 said:


> Yeah I know! It was another member that hinted about this site and I had never heard of them before, but its and old shoe boutique in Berlin also online: https://www.mybudapester.com/uk/gianvito-rossi-heeled-pumps-gianvito-85-23154037
> 
> Hope you'll find something nice.
> 
> Sure will!


Thanks for sharing the site!!!


----------



## GLangdon

acrid82 said:


> View attachment 5305938
> 
> 
> So I've received the GR pumps in size 38,5 but I actually find them just little bit too big. There is 2-3 mm gap on the top of the heel cap. I can make it work, or if it is summer time when feet tends to get swollen anyway, then I think they will be OK. I haven't decided yet if to keep or return...


They’re gorgeous! Will an insert help when it’s not warm?

GR is my favourite shoe brand and I’ve always bought my regular size, although for me the plexi fit a tiny bit tighter. The last pair I bought were silver velvet.


----------



## acrid82

GLangdon said:


> They’re gorgeous! Will an insert help when it’s not warm?
> 
> GR is my favourite shoe brand and I’ve always bought my regular size, although for me the plexi fit a tiny bit tighter. The last pair I bought were silver velvet.



Naah I realized they were too big so I actually sent them back.


----------



## randr21

Amal Clooney


----------



## EvaH

I can't decide between 40 for gianvito 70 in suede as they felt secure & no gaps at the heel but felt quite tight at the toe box and 40.5 that felt much better at the toe box but had maybe 1-2mm gap at the heel. I understand that the suede stretch but I am usually between a 40 and a 40.5 (usually 40.5 for heels). Any advice from long time wearer? Thank you!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> I can't decide between 40 for gianvito 70 in suede as they felt secure & no gaps at the heel but felt quite tight at the toe box and 40.5 that felt much better at the toe box but had maybe 1-2mm gap at the heel. I understand that the suede stretch but I am usually between a 40 and a 40.5 (usually 40.5 for heels). Any advice from long time wearer? Thank you!


I personally would get the 40 and put a shoe stretcher in it for a few weeks, or wear thick socks around the house since it's suede.  If that's not you, get the 40.5 and use inserts.


----------



## EvaH

Thank you randr21! I got 2 pairs: one from the outlet in Leccio and one online thanks to 25% on LuisaViaRoma. I went with the 40 for  the leather as I will probably get more wear out of it living in the UK and want to not have the gap at the back and 40.5 for the black suede version that I can wear with tights during the winter outside of the UK and can be my travelling shoes since it's only a kitten/55 heel. So thrilled with my purchases and the savings after so many years on my wishlist!


----------



## randr21

EvaH said:


> Thank you randr21! I got 2 pairs: one from the outlet in Leccio and one online thanks to 25% on LuisaViaRoma. I went with the 40 for  the leather as I will probably get more wear out of it living in the UK and want to not have the gap at the back and 40.5 for the black suede version that I can wear with tights during the winter outside of the UK and can be my travelling shoes since it's only a kitten/55 heel. So thrilled with my purchases and the savings after so many years on my wishlist!


congrats on 2 pairs! always nice to not pay retail. expect more deals to come so start adding to that wishlist.


----------



## The He'e'ler

Get out before Christmas ....


----------

